# Wie ist WAR mit lvl 40.



## For the Allis (23. November 2008)

Hi War Community

Ich spiele jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen War und bin lvl 20.
Mir gefällt alles eigentlichlich ganz gut mit dem Level System und pq´s
Doch wie sieht es auf lvl 40 aus hat man viel zutuhen ?
Gibt es gute Instanzen?
Macht das RvR immer noch soviel Spaß ?

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten.

Mfg der Schamane


----------



## magnaa (23. November 2008)

Hängt vom Server ab und was die Leute daraus machen. Ist dein Server leer wie 99% der Warhammer Server wird mit 40 nicht allzu viel gehen, mal ne Burg hier deffen mal mit der Allianz da was angreifen. Wenn du Glück hast ist deine Serverpopoulation wenigstens ausgeglichen damit du in dem knappen Zeitfenster wo überhaupt Szenarios gehen nicht noch 30 minuten pro Eisatz warten darfst^^

Hatte ebend n GM an der Strippe wieso wir uns alle in dutzenden Foren tummeln müssen, seine Antwort wieso es kein offizielles Forum gibt liegt schlichtweg daran das Ihre GM wie metacrawler ständig in allen Foren nach Usercomments suchen. Angst vor Flames wegen ihres Beta Games habe man nicht.

Ich spiele War im Moment noch gerne. Es hat sehr viel Potential das aber Schritt für Schritt kaputt gemacht wird. 500k Beta Accs, kurzerhand macht man neue Server was ne gute Idee ist...dann hauen 90% nach den 7 freien Tagen wieder ab, die Server bleiben bestehen aber die Bevökerung nimmt nicht zu. Zusammenlegen möchte man nicht.....nein von fast toten realms können 300 man auf einen halbtoten mit 800 Leuten besetzten Realm wechseln^^

Dank des Einflusses der Szenarios gehen Realmpools für die Szenarios auch net ;(

Ich glaube WAR kann/wird sich behaupten, aber nur ein kleines Nieschengame bleiben dafür sind die Strukturen nicht professionell genug. Leider wird die 90 tage gamecard oder das Weihnachtsgeschäft dran nix ändern auch wenn ich es mir wünsche.


----------



## ogrim888 (23. November 2008)

wusste gar nicht das so wenige leute war zocken...hab es den ersten monat auch gezockt, dann aber aufgehört weil es mir zu langweilig war und die hälfte meiner freunde auch gingen.bin grad wieder am überlegen ob ich mit war wieder anfange, aber wenn das so wenige leute spielen und kaum gruppen zu stande kommen, überleg ichs mir besser noch mal :-/


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (23. November 2008)

Also ich habe keine probleme mir leren servern.Habe eine 21 runenpriesterin auf dem server averland und da geht fast immer eine mänge ab.


----------



## Phant0m (23. November 2008)

magnaa schrieb:


> Hängt vom Server ab und was die Leute daraus machen. Ist dein Server leer wie 99% der Warhammer Server wird mit 40 nicht allzu viel gehen, mal ne Burg hier deffen mal mit der Allianz da was angreifen. Wenn du Glück hast ist deine Serverpopoulation wenigstens ausgeglichen damit du in dem knappen Zeitfenster wo überhaupt Szenarios gehen nicht noch 30 minuten pro Eisatz warten darfst^^
> 
> Hatte ebend n GM an der Strippe wieso wir uns alle in dutzenden Foren tummeln müssen, seine Antwort wieso es kein offizielles Forum gibt liegt schlichtweg daran das Ihre GM wie metacrawler ständig in allen Foren nach Usercomments suchen. Angst vor Flames wegen ihres Beta Games habe man nicht.
> 
> ...


n offizielles forum wird es auch nie geben -> was draus werden kann siehe wow-forum. bei daoc gabs auch kein offizielles forum.
beta-game? wenns dir zu buggy is, spiel besser was anderes. vielleicht aoc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was wird an war denn schritt für schritt kaputt gemacht? 90% der spieler nach 7 tagen weg? das hätte man aber auf allen server gemerkt. sie haben einfach zuviele server aufgemacht, daran liegt es meiner meinung nach =)
wenn es n realmpool geben sollte für szenarios, dann würden sie das spiel wirklich kaputt machen


----------



## Geige (23. November 2008)

ogrim888 schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das so wenige leute war zocken...hab es den ersten monat auch gezockt, dann aber aufgehört weil es mir zu langweilig war und die hälfte meiner freunde auch gingen.bin grad wieder am überlegen ob ich mit war wieder anfange, aber wenn das so wenige leute spielen und kaum gruppen zu stande kommen, überleg ichs mir besser noch mal :-/


 fang auf helmgart an und es sind massenhaft leute onn!

es gehen dauernd sz´s auf den ganzen heutigen tag mit ner wartezeit von ca 1-5min im t3
es geht im t4 aber auch schon im t3 sehr oft was orvr mässig!
und wenn du um weihnachten neu anfängst sind sicher die startgebiete auch wieder gut bevölkert!


----------



## Sycotrap (23. November 2008)

spiele seit release auf middenland, und kann mich nicht wirklich beschweren. ab montag gibts dann charaktertransfers, da sollten viele von den leeren servern nach middenland wechseln. freue mich schon auf die neuen gesichter


----------



## Sycotrap (23. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> und wenn du um weihnachten neu anfängst sind sicher die startgebiete auch wieder gut bevölkert!



da wird sicher mehr los sein, vorallem werden die wow-augenkrebspatienten reumütig wieder zu war zurückkehren (ob jetzt gleich wieder geflamed wird?)


----------



## HosenMatzz (23. November 2008)

die vier großen server sind nicht zu leer und werden im zuge der chartransfers noch voller werden.

zum topic : es hängt zu großen teilen von deiner karriere ab wie das spiel mit 40 ist .

also ich hab ne 32er hexenkriegerin auf middenland und werde wenns so bleibt aufhören.
regelmäßig pvp gibts eigentlich nur in szenarien, welche meist von order gewonnen werden weil die mehr 40er haben und mehr bw's sowie mehr heiler.
war ist einfach komplett pervers übertrieben in punkto cc, so dass an spielen als melee dps kaum zu denken ist.
also wenn du nen ranged dps oder nen guten tank wie IB spielst könntest du schon spass am endgame haben. sonst nicht.


----------



## Barligar (23. November 2008)

kurz und knapp: wenn ich früh schicht habe, dann spiele ich mit den anderen sz, deffe burgen, gehe instanzen und wenn gleich nach arbeits ende keiner da ist, mache ich wälzer voller. :>

spätschicht: spiele ich mein erzi ein wenig so lang hin :> muss auch noch vor weihnachten 40 werden :>


----------



## Klos1 (23. November 2008)

Naja, so der Brüller ist die Grafik in War ja auch nicht. Zwar besser als Wow, aber an vielen Ecken und Enden wurde für meinen Geschmack doch zu sehr geschlampt. Einige Gebiete finde ich wirklich sehr schön, andere sehen aus wie hingekotzt. Und was mir auch langsam auf den Sack geht ist, daß die scharfen Textturen oft zu spät geladen werden und du nur noch Matschgrafik hast.

Besonders in der unvermeidlichen Stadt oder auch im Düsterlande ist das eine Katastrophe. Ansonsten bin ich aber sehr zufrieden, außer das wirklich mehr Leute da sein könnten.


----------



## magnaa (23. November 2008)

ich will hier keinem War verübeln, spiele es ja selbst gern....

Sontag 17:50 quasi prime Time für Mmo´s

21 Deutsche Server mit jeweils 2 Fraktionen macht 42 brakets.

0   sind  Voll
0   sind  Hoch Bevölkert
13 sind Mittel Bevölkert
29 sind niedrig Bevölkert

denke das sagt ne Menge aus, das Spiel lebt nunmal von den leuten...allein geht kein RVR, gehen keine PQ und Szenarios auch nicht. Sicher waren neue Server damals gut, das man zuviele gemacht war sicher ein Fehler aber das konnte man ja nicht ahnen das soviele gehen. 

Ich hoffe das die Transpolitik was bewirkt, glaube aber nicht daran. Man wird sehen was sich ergibt, meien Vorredner haben schon recht schau dir einen halbwegs bevölkerten Realm aus und warte noch 2 bis 3 Wochen ab.


----------



## illskill (23. November 2008)

magnaa schrieb:


> Hängt vom Server ab und was die Leute daraus machen. Ist dein Server leer wie 99% der Warhammer Server wird mit 40 nicht allzu viel gehen, mal ne Burg hier deffen mal mit der Allianz da was angreifen. Wenn du Glück hast ist deine Serverpopoulation wenigstens ausgeglichen damit du in dem knappen Zeitfenster wo überhaupt Szenarios gehen nicht noch 30 minuten pro Eisatz warten darfst^^
> 
> 
> Ich glaube WAR kann/wird sich behaupten, aber nur ein kleines Nieschengame bleiben dafür sind die Strukturen nicht professionell genug. Leider wird die 90 tage gamecard oder das Weihnachtsgeschäft dran nix ändern auch wenn ich es mir wünsche.




Ich weiss ja nicht wo du spielst aber das mit 99% der Warhammer Server leer stimmt ja mal gar nicht......Auf Middenland z.b. geht recht viel und wir sind lange nicht der grösse Server!


----------



## Helevorn (23. November 2008)

es hängt wie gesagt einzig und allein vom server ab. bist auf einem der volleren, da gibts nur 3-4 dann geht doch relativ gut was.
der rest sind relative geisterserver wo t3/t4 so bevölkert ist wie die wüste gobi und soviel action ist da auch.

es wird kein weg vorbeiführen alles auf 3-4 server zu clustern, für mehr fehlt mittlerweile die kundschaft. 

wenn goa nicht clustert werden sie wohl einfach abwarten bis sich das problem von selbst erledigt. und zwar so lange zu warten bis auch der letzte das licht ausemacht auf diesen servern und es dabei schlicht belassen.

mein beileid an die, die bis 40 auf den geisterservern durchgehalten haben. denn mitnichten konnte man anfangs absehen, wie die entwicklung laufen wird. denn es sind nich nur die geklonten server, die jetzt tot sind. auch einige ältere sterben aus, da warhammer nicht das hält was es versprochen hat.
ich bin weder fanboy noch zerreisse ich das game, aber das wir uns was anderes versprochen haben, sollten die meisten auch einsehen mittlerweile.


----------



## ogrim888 (23. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> fang auf helmgart an und es sind massenhaft leute onn!
> 
> es gehen dauernd sz´s auf den ganzen heutigen tag mit ner wartezeit von ca 1-5min im t3
> es geht im t4 aber auch schon im t3 sehr oft was orvr mässig!
> und wenn du um weihnachten neu anfängst sind sicher die startgebiete auch wieder gut bevölkert!



ah gut, danke das hat mir sehr geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann werd ichs nochmal versuchen, hab auch vorher schon auf helmgart gezockt ;P


----------



## Cirdaan (23. November 2008)

magnaa schrieb:


> Hängt vom Server ab und was die Leute daraus machen. Ist dein Server leer wie 99% der Warhammer Server wird mit 40 nicht allzu viel gehen, mal ne Burg hier deffen mal mit der Allianz da was angreifen. Wenn du Glück hast ist deine Serverpopoulation wenigstens ausgeglichen damit du in dem knappen Zeitfenster wo überhaupt Szenarios gehen nicht noch 30 minuten pro Eisatz warten darfst^^
> 
> Hatte ebend n GM an der Strippe wieso wir uns alle in dutzenden Foren tummeln müssen, seine Antwort wieso es kein offizielles Forum gibt liegt schlichtweg daran das Ihre GM wie metacrawler ständig in allen Foren nach Usercomments suchen. Angst vor Flames wegen ihres Beta Games habe man nicht.
> 
> ...



- naja andere Spiele waren drei Monate nach Erscheinen auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, deswegen von einem Nieschengame zu sprechen ist schon etwas überheblich. Ergo warten bis der 1.1 Patch mal da ist und weiterschauen. Und Alle die meinte sie müssen schnell 40 werden, sorry ist doch deren Problem wenn nichts geht, aber die schreien beim Sex auch immer Erster ...

- Offizellesforum, vermisst eh Keiner und die Infos auf Warhammeralliance sind aktuell und ordentlich.
- Zuviele Server, jep das stimmt wohl.
- Realmpools, bitte niemals ... wenn das erste Haushaltsgeräte auftauch, oder die ach so lustigen Idiotennamen, dann ist rumm, dann kann man gleich wieder zur Einheitskost WOW zurück.

so und jetzt zum TE:

1. Instanzen - ein auf PvP ausgerichtete Spiel wird dir wohl nur schwer viel PvE Inhalt bieten, aber er reicht aus, geht recht zügig und macht auch noch relativ Spaß.
2. Mit 40 was tun, schau dir mal auf der war-europe Seite, die Beschreibung an, was getan werden muss um die gegnerische Hauptstadt zu erobern, das ist schon einiges ...
3. Tja und was du drauss machst, das kann dir keiner sagen. Deswegen sind solche Fragen zu subjektiv um eine befriedigende Antwort zu geben. Deswegen werd 40 und schau selber was drauss wird :-)


----------



## Kiyon (23. November 2008)

ich spiele auf middenland nen lvl38er weißer löwe und bin sehr zufrieden 
die grafik finde ich eigtl sehr gut besser als das andere spiele in diesem genre 
mangelnde spielerzahlen naja ist so ne sache wenn du auf so nem leeren server bist dann tuts mir leid aber middenland geht oft was im RVR
klar das spiel hat so einige bugs die ich hautnah erlebe (Pet <.<) aber trotzdem macht es spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (23. November 2008)

magnaa schrieb:


> ich will hier keinem War verübeln, spiele es ja selbst gern....
> 
> Sontag 17:50 quasi prime Time für Mmo´s
> 
> ...



2 gründe

1. wotlk
2. minen von moria

warhammer hat es nicht geschafft bei genug leuten soviel langzeitmotivation zu schaffen, sie so ans game zu binden, das insbesondere grund nr.1 doch viele wieder hat abwandern lassen. die gründe kennen wir alle und sind hier zur genüge genannt worden.

bevor nun wieder geschrieben wird "ey diese wow-kiddis wollen wir hier auch gar nicht haben, halts maul", soviel dazu: nicht alle dort sind zum einen besagte kiddis und zum anderen, ob blödmann oder nicht, diese leute fehlen jetzt um allgemein im rvr und sz akzeptable zustände zu erreichen.

aber wayne, ändern wird sich sowieso schnell nichts mehr. dafür hat warhammer zu viele zu sehr enttäuscht und die, die es trotz macken zocken (ich auch) sind zu wenige für die ganzen server.

es wird in 3-4 monaten noch mal eine rückreisewelle zu uns aus northrend geben, das ist jetzt schon klar, wenn auch dort die bekannte langeweile erneut einsetzt. wenn sich bis dahin nicht signifikant etwas an den fehlern und zu vielen servern geändert hat, dürfte das die letzte chance gewesen sein warhammer als echte alternative zu etablieren. sonst bleibt es nischenprodukt mit irgendwo bei 200-300K spielern, und wir alle schwelgen in den netten versprechungen und "was hätte sein können"

und nein auch die kommenden 2 neuen klassen, die btw nicht neu sind sondern schlicht nachgereicht werden, ziehen keine neuen leute


----------



## Zaratres (23. November 2008)

Komm auf erengrad da is immer was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer hat auch um einiges mehr klassen als wow muss man nur mal weiße löwe, squigtreiber,schattenkrieger und chaosbabar vergleichen ,) (und ja die spielen sich nit gleich wegen spielmechanik)


----------



## Batzenbaer (23. November 2008)

magnaa schrieb:


> ich will hier keinem War verübeln, spiele es ja selbst gern....
> 
> Sontag 17:50 quasi prime Time für Mmo´s
> 
> ...


Es wird jedenfalls erstmal die Leute von den Geisterservern zusammenfassen.
Und ja ich bin einer von ihnen,ja hab bisher noch durchgehalten und war nicht in 2 wochen 40 sondern nach 8.

Warum wir so lange durchgehalten haben?Vlt. stimmt ja die Stimmung in unser Ally...wenn nix geht,geht halt nix,zynismus wo alle drüber lachen können.
sowas schweisst auch zusammen.

Ja ich muss vielen hier rechtgeben.Wenns hochkommt werden das 4-5 "volle" Server mehr net.
Morgen beginnt das zusammen schmeissen.
Auf das ich mal wieder ne Destro Armee sehe,nicht immer nur 6-10 Leute.

Achja TE:Also es macht schon Spass auf 40,sonst hätten wir net so lange ausgehalten.Nur für viele Sachen braucht man halt auch viele Leute.
Wie 2 Deffergruppen aus der Burg schmeissen.
Das geht net mit 15 Mann.Versucht haben wir es trotzdem täglich lol...naja schauen wir mal morgen wie es dann ausschaut.
Freue mich jedenfalls auf die Leute auf Hergig sowohl Ordnung als auch meine neuen Destrogegner
Auf gute Schlachten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (23. November 2008)

Also nochmal langsam und deutlich : 

- Alle die WoW oder HdRO spielen stehen auf Bunt und PvE. Das denen Warhammer Online nicht gefällt war jedem mit mehr als 4 aktiven Gehirnzellen klar. 

- Das PvP nicht jeden lockt ist ebenfalls klar, und bis auf die geistigen Tiefflieger die immer wieder von WAR als WoW Killer gesprochen haben sollte auch jedem klargeworden sein das die Masse der Spieler lieber bei WoW bleibt, aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsgrades. Selbst Nachbars Dackel hat nen 70er mit T6/S3 bei WoW und levelt in Northrend...

- Die "leeren" Server sind das einzige was ich gelten lasse, aber es war nicht vorhersehbar das soviele Leute am Anfang spielen, und danach einfach wieder abhauen. Ich verstehe das sowieso nicht, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mir das Spiel gefällt kauf ich es mir doch erstmal nicht <Kopfkratz>.

P.S.
Wenn bei dir alles mit unter 1 Millionen Spielern ein Nischenprodukt ist, dann BETE ich das WAR nie mehr als 1 Million Spieler hat ! Mit Steigender Spieleranzahl  hat man nämlich auch einen höherern AF* und den möchte ich bei WAR nicht haben.



* (A-Loch-Faktor)


----------



## HosenMatzz (23. November 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Also nochmal langsam und deutlich :
> 
> - Alle die WoW oder HdRO spielen stehen auf Bunt und PvE. Das denen Warhammer Online nicht gefällt war jedem mit mehr als 4 aktiven Gehirnzellen klar.
> 
> ...




Zum einen ist es doch sehr wohl nachvollziehbar, wenn sich jmd. ein spiel kauft und bei nichtgefallen dann aufhört !?!

Zum anderen ist es ja auch gut wenn dir alles gefällt, die enorme Abwanderung zeigt jedoch das es vielen nicht so gut gefallen hat und von daher auch gröbere Macken haben muss.
Sicher sind auch viele zu Wotlk zurück ... aber ich werde zB nie wieder WoW spielen aber War ist neben dem Teil der Spass macht einfach nicht so wie angekündigt und wie der engländer sagen würde "pain-in-the-ass"


----------



## Long_Wolf (23. November 2008)

Auch wenn es schwerfällt: Ich begreife nicht wie jemand das Geld für WAR einfach so ausgeben kann ohne auch nur zu ahnen ob es ihm/ihr gefällt oder nicht. Das jemand aufhört wenn es ihm/ihr nicht gefällt ist nachvollziehbar, aber etliche müssen einfach viel zu viel Geld haben wenn sie so wild draufloskaufen und dann das ganze fallenlassen wie ne heisse Kartoffel.

Und was den zweiten Satz angeht, Oh noes, die ganzen PvE Lover werden an WAR nicht glücklich, das da aber alles läuft wie vorgesehen ist dir entgangen ? War ist nunmal nicht WoW 2 daher war klar das Leute die nur auf PvE stehen, oder die auf No-Skill-Brain-afk PvP wie bei WoW stehen wieder abhauen werden. 

Mir ist immer noch nicht klar wieso diese Leute dann überhaupt WAR antesten wollten aber das wird wohl ein für immer ein Rätsel bleiben (Axte-X-Titelmelodie laufen lass).


Fazit: Das einzige was ich so kurz nach Release stehen lasse sind die technischen Probleme.


----------



## magnaa (23. November 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schwerfällt: Ich begreife nicht wie jemand das Geld für WAR einfach so ausgeben kann ohne auch nur zu ahnen ob es ihm/ihr gefällt oder nicht. Das jemand aufhört wenn es ihm/ihr nicht gefällt ist nachvollziehbar, aber etliche müssen einfach viel zu viel Geld haben wenn sie so wild draufloskaufen und dann das ganze fallenlassen wie ne heisse Kartoffel.



War wurde zum Release von 800.000 Leuten gekauft. Wieviele von denen noch bei sind kann ich nicht sagen. Das Problem mit den leeren Server begründet sich aber darin, das Mythic/Goa kurz vor Open Beta noch fix ne Menge keys rausgehauen hat. Das hatte dann zur Folge das die paar Server nicht reichten und eigens für die zu Open Beta entstandene höhere Spielerzahl neue Server angeschafft wurden. Das diese den verbliebenen hier u da das Genick brechen weil man keinen Bock hat neu anzufangen ist einfach Pech.

Server zusammenlegen u gut is. Wenns eng wird einfach die abgeschalteten wieder neu hochfahren. Ich denke es wäre so wirtschaftlich besser als auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft oder wie WoW Rückkehrer zu warten. Denn bis das soweit ist verliert Mythic/GOA nämlich auch Leute. 

Oder einen 5€ Trans auf Lieblingsrealm einführen. Wär zwar genau so frech wie die 20€ von Blizz aber besser als rerollen.

Aber sinnvoller als von Galrauch auf Egrimm zu transen^^


----------



## Visssion (23. November 2008)

lol dann verrat mir doch bitte mal wie ich (auser das spiel zu kaufen) rausfinden will, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht oO 
Auserdem nur weil man WoW gespielt hat oder spielt, heißt das nicht gleich das man nur auf PVE bzw. wow PVP steht...

Denk lieber mal nach bevor du sowas postest


----------



## clickrush (23. November 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> lol dann verrat mir doch bitte mal wie ich (auser das spiel zu kaufen) rausfinden will, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht oO
> Auserdem nur weil man WoW gespielt hat oder spielt, heißt das nicht gleich das man nur auf PVE bzw. wow PVP steht...
> 
> Denk lieber mal nach bevor du sowas postest



kannst du deinem post nicht nachdrück verleihen ohne zu beleidigen?

man muss jedes spiel kaufen und spielen damit man wirklich weiss ob es einem gefällt. wer sich genügend über WAR informiert, der weiss das es auf RvR ausgelegt ist und nicht auf PvE (obwohl es vergleichsweise anspruchsvollen PvE content hat, jedoch nicht besonders viel).

ich komm auch von WoW her und habe von PvE Raid allmählich immer mehr zu PvP gewechselt. Ich hab die Podcasts und die Infos über WAR gesehen und musste das Spiel einfach ausprobieren. es war von vornerein klar, dass WAR ein PvP-Spiel wird. da auch genau das in allen aktuellen MMORPGs zu wenig beachtet wurde, ist auch endlich mal der zeitpunkt gekommen.

zu TE: WAR Endcontent ist stark Serverabhängig. Nur auf den besser besuchten Servern wird alles aus dem Spiel rausgelockt. und das rockt.


----------



## Donnerbalken (23. November 2008)

Seit die Server geklont wurden is es nunmal etwas leerer.

Erst heult ihr voll Deppen rum das ihr Sonntags Warteschlangen habt und jetzt heult jeder rum das nix los is.

Die Jungs von Mytic reißen sich den Arsch auf um es allen recht zu machen und als dankeschön bekommen sie nix zurück.

...
Zum Thema:
Hab ein lvl 32 auf Helmgard und kann schonmal sagen das es mit 40 einiges zu tun gibt.

Es gibt 80 Rufränge.
Keeps halten.
Es gibt auch ein par Instanzen auf 40.
Seine Stadt beschützen.
Dein Wälzer des Wissen voll bekommen.
Es gibt einige versteckte gebiete zu enddecken in denen 40er lauern.

usw ... 

^^


----------



## Vanhyke83 (24. November 2008)

Es geht hier nicht direkt darum das die Server zu leer sind! Das Problem legt sich spätestens dann,wenn man die 40 erreicht hat. Dann ist überall genug los!


Das Problem was besteht ist einfach das man übers extrem langweilige PvE viel viel zu wenig Erfahrung macht! Du kannst den ganzen Tag lang dumm rumquesten und trotzdem wirst Du niemals so schnell und "interessiert" aufsteigen wie durch RvR,PQs und PvE!

Wenn die Erfahrung im PvE noch weiter erhöht wird, ist es sicherlich eine gute Alternative zu den festen Größen im MMORPG Bereich!

Achso und nochwas, wer auf Kampfsounds bzw. realistische unterschiedliche "Kampfschreie" abfährt, sollte hier die Finger von lassen! Das schreien der Imperium Damen ist z.B. einfach nur lächerlich, katastophal, erbärmlich...schlicht weg zum kotzen! Wer was anderes behauptet, spielt ohne Sound....


Ich bin leider auch erst kürzlich von WAR weg weil meine Gilde auf dem Server Erengrad leider viel zu schnell im Leveln war. Ich zahle halt keine 13 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel, dass ich nach 4-5 Monaten theoretisch durchgespielt habe und dann nurnoch den RvR Rängen hinterher renne!

Und selbst die Aussage, WAR sei ein RvR Spiel und ist da Nummer 1...so glaub ich kaum das es viele Spieler fesseln wird später nurnoch von einer zur anderen Hauptstadt/Festung zu laufen um dort was zu verteidigen oder einzunehmen. Auf Dauer gesehen, werden bestimmt noch viele Spieler die Lust an diesem RvR System verlieren... ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu!


Zum TE: Ich denke mit 40 ist eigentlich auf jedem Server was los. Schliesslich ist Level 40 das erste Ziel was sich JEDER Spieler setzt! Natürlich darfst Du dich mit 40 nicht wundern wenn Du unter all den Spielern untergehst bzw. nicht wirklich herausstechen kannst. 
Die einzelne Leistung wird in WAR meistens nie wirklich toleriert, die Gruppenstärke zählt! 
Such dir also eine gute Gilde und rock mit denen das T4 Gebiet und Du wirst auf jeden Fall Spass an WAR finden. 
Ich schätze mal, selbst auf jedem jetzt niedrig bevölkerten Server wirst Du genug Spieler mit 40 finden!


----------



## xaxoon (24. November 2008)

magnaa schrieb:


> ich will hier keinem War verübeln, spiele es ja selbst gern....
> 
> Sontag 17:50 quasi prime Time für Mmo´s
> 
> ...


schaut ja nicht gut aus, wenn ich mir das so ansehe. ich denke es wurden 2x extrem gravierende fehler gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *leute, die nicht gerne über kritik an WAR, bzw Mythic lesen, werden gebeten, nun diesen beitrag zu verlassen.
damit werden wir flame beiträge erfolgreich vermeiden. also, bitte weg hier - husch -husch!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.) monatelange, besser - jahrelange wurde vom marketing mythics reklame gemacht und ein hype entwickelt. soweit, sogut. nur: selbst umfragen haben ergeben, daß viele spieler das game kaufen werden (gab da zahlen in diversen zeitschriften usw) . 

dann release. viel zuwenige server. das ist ein extremfehler. darf niemals passieren. übervolle server bedeutet: lags, server raucht ab, spieler warten in der schlangen, im mmo geschäft ein absolutes no go.
anstatt das mythic nun sofort reagiert und server zuschalt, ließ man ewig lange zeit und rief in die welt wie gut das game doch läuft. viele spieler waren aber vom game enttäuscht (gründe kennen wir alle) und standen vor der entscheidung - gehen oder bleiben. was macht mytic derweilen? sie warten. nun fällt die entscheidung leicht. keiner der spieler hat bock auf 1 stunde warten in der warteschlange. das game kommt in den keller, gleich neben AOC. 
endlich reagiert mythic, neue server werden aktiviert. dumm nur, daß nun viele schon weg sind. jetzt stehen zwar unzählige server da aber keine spieler mehr. 

2.) was macht mythic? RICHTIG! warten....
die spieler der unzähligen leeren server können keine gruppenquests absolvieren, keine scenarios, von open pvp ganz zu schweigen. das gibt vielen der noch gebliebenen spielern grund dazu, WAR zu beenden. wer will schon nochmal auf einem anderen server von null beginnen, wenn das game nicht einmal so richtig überzeugt...

und dann, ja dann war da noch WOTLK. das wars dann halt. 
gab es bei wow (spielte ich von release an 3 jahre durch) z.b. einen offensichtlichen bug, war der binnen tagen b.w. 1-2 wochen gefixed. WAR: ich denke zum beispiel an den "umhang -ausblenden -bug" in WAR. seit release ist der da, in ALLEN foren der welt regt man sich auf (ja, ein eigenes forum tut man sich nicht an. kostet ja und wer will schon kritik lesen...) und nach monaten schafft es der hersteller nicht, solche fehler zu beheben. 

mich als gamer interessiert nicht ob squieks rot oder blau sind, oder welche tröte ertönt wenn das mount gerufen wird - ich will performance, viele mitspieler, ein funktionierendes interface und: einiger maßen gute grafik. wenn ich da an zaubereffekte in WAR denke, wenn ein sorcc seinen schattenblitz wirft...das sieht aus als wenn ein pixeliger violett-schwarzer kotball, der durch die gegend fliegt. oder die animationen allgemein. die hexenkriegerin quiekt bei jedem erhaltenem treffer als würde sie eben entjungfernt.

das alles erweckt dann schon den anschein von inkompetenz oder einfach an eine firma, die den bach runter geht. kein geld da. zuwenig fachpersonal. was weiss ich denn...

*
BACK 2 TOPIC:* ja das möchte ich auch wissen. denn ich weiß nicht, ob ich verlängern soll. ob es sich lohnt. ich denke 1 monat zahle ich noch (WAR kann spass machen!), dann werden wir sehen on diese server transfer geschichte etwas brachte.


----------



## everblue (24. November 2008)

mit 40 ist noch lang kein Ende insicht, rufrang auf lvl 80 bringen, denn dadurch bekommt man rufpunkte die man individuell verteilen kann um seine attribute zu stärken, zudem ist der rufrang wichtig für die höherwertigen setteile, die man ohne bestimmten ruf nicht nutzen kann.
Also lvl 40 ist nur der anfang, Rufrang auf 80 zu bekommen ist das Ziel. (übrigens hat noch niemand 80 erreicht, momentan ist der höchste soweit ich weiss erst um die 60 rum)

Zudem gibts es highlvl instanzen, die ohne entsprechenden equip nicht zu schaffen sind.

Aber alles in allen ist alles möglich.

Zudem wird ständig am Spiel gearbeitet, zur Zeit läuft der 2. Live Event. Es kommen neue Klassen ins Spiel, neue Szenarien, neue Städte, neue Quest, neue Gebiete, neue Sets, neue Waffen, irgendwann wird ein addon kommen, was den Lvlbereich erweitert und und und.

War ist gerade mal 2 Monate alt !!! und bietet jetzt schon mehr als andere mmog's.


----------



## Niburu (24. November 2008)

Bin auch seit Anfang dabei und muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel es fesselt mich *PUNKT* Ansonsten sag ich gebt dem Spiel noch ein paar Monate vielleicht bis März dann sollten sich auch alle Kritiker das Game mal anschauen. Bei uns auf Bolgasgrad ist jetzt Regelmäßig was im Open RvR los, nebenbei werden die doch recht schönen Instanzen durchgespielt, der Wälzer vervollständigt usw. Zu den "extrem" Zeiten ist recht wenig los und du kannst ohne Mitspieler und Gegenspieler nicht wirklich was Sinnvolles machen. Dann kämpft man noch mit der Performance und der Gebietskontrolle aber zumindest eines der Probleme wird hoffentlich bald gelöst.Also kurz und knapp:

-PvP(OpenRvR, Szenario)
-Wälzer(Taktiken, Einträge etc.)
-PvE


----------



## arieos (24. November 2008)

bin seid release dabei und jetzt kurz vor der 40. Nur noch n paar EP. Aber so langsam macht sich langeweile bei mir breit. Nicht weil nix los ist auf meinem Server, nur es ist öde. RVR Ringelpietz mit anfassen. Jedenabend super Stellungs Krampf im rvr. Destro nimmt die burg, order die andere, danach wird getauscht. Beutel farmen hurra !! Ich würd mich ja auch mal freuen einen zu bekommen, aber das wird wohl nix. Ich mach jeden Abend rvr .. und den letzten beutel den ich mal bekam war im t3. Naja .. equip ist nicht alles. Questen brauch mann mit 40 nicht mehr, die letzten Kapitel fertig machen lohnt nicht. Außerdem, wenn ich grinden will hol ich mir ein Asia mmo .. 
Tjo .. ok, den Wälzer hat mann ja noch. Da kann mann sicherlich nich ein paar Stunden sich beschäftigen. 
Ok, gibt noch für zwischendurch ein paar zusammen geklatschte PQ´s ( Bastiosntreppe, warptunnel, sigmardingskirchen ), aber pve ist nicht Warhammer´s Stärke. 

tjo ...  mal gucken was noch so kommt, aber auf lange sicht wirds nicht interessanter. Irgendwas fehlt.


----------



## clickrush (24. November 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Jedenabend super Stellungs Krampf im rvr. Destro nimmt die burg, order die andere, danach wird getauscht. Beutel farmen hurra !!
> tjo ...  mal gucken was noch so kommt, aber auf lange sicht wirds nicht interessanter. Irgendwas fehlt.




sobald viele 40er ihre schwache behütung zusammen haben wird sich das logischerweise ändern, da jeder merkt, dass man auch deffen und kämpfen muss wenn man in die gegnerische stadt will...


----------



## Rogar (24. November 2008)

raiden wird sehr unattraktiv sobald man richtung rr40 geht, so viel ruf wie man da brauch müssen noch einige massenschlachten statt finden.

was mich nur nervt is das die gegner meist schon 1-2 ma gekillt wurden und 0 ruf abwerfen, selbst bei nem 1on1

das führt bei geringer spielerzahl schnell zu nem ruf stop


----------



## Mooni81 (24. November 2008)

Moin hier in der runde.

also erstmal zum TE. war wird auch mit lvl 40 spass machen aber wie schon alle sagten, du brauchst dann halt auch leute und jungs und mädels zügelt einfach mal eure wut, gebt neuanfängern und neuzugängen bei war lieber hilfreiche tipps als über grafik fehler oder derartige bugs und serverlags die ein mmo nunmal zwangsläufig auch noch ein paar wochen/monate nach release hat ne chance.

ich selbst spiele auf bolgasgrad auf der destro seite ein server mit mittlerer bevölkerungsdichte und ich muss sagen zu normaler zeit geht da auch alle 1 - 2 minuten ein scenario auf t1 - t4 bereich oder auch orvr und das täglich (normal zeit bedeutet 16 - 0 uhr) danach ists halt spärlich, aber das liegt zum einem an der noch geringen bevölkerungsdichte und zum anderen an den wenigen schichtarbeitern bzw. nachteulen, die halt auch mal bis 4 uhr morgens zocken.

einfach an die neuanfänger und servertranser sei jetzt schonmal gesagt, abwarten und dann schonmal server anschauen mit genauer bevölkerungsdichte etc und dann abwarten. der transfer wird bald kommen.. oder aber neuen character auf dem server erstellen wo ihr hintransferieren wolltet ( und kommt jetzt nicht mit sprüchen das dauert ja voll lange lvl 8 in 2h und lvl 20 in 5 tagen ist machbar auch mit nur 3 h spielen am tag)

so far

mooni

p.s. : vote 4 no flaming in foren, das gehört in den off topic bereich und sonst nirgendswo hin.


----------



## -Illusion- (24. November 2008)

Zuerst mal hi an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was man mit 40 so alles machen kann und noch machen muss, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen da ich selbst dieses Lvl noch nicht ganz erreicht habe. Ich lass mir mit dem Spiel Zeit und habe auch fast jeden der Charakter angetestet um meinen mainchar herauszufinden.

Ich finde das Spiel bietet sehr viel für den Zeitrahmen in dem es sich auf dem Markt befindet, aber ja es wurden fehler gemacht die mit sicherheit daran schuld sind das die Spieleranzahl abgenommen hat. Und ja es war schwierig für leute wie mich die mehrere chars angefangen haben den ein oder anderen nach einer gewissen Zeit zu lvl´n da einfach nix im t1 gebiet mehr los war. Alleine pq´s zu machen hat wenig sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Jedoch hat sich das zumindest auf meinem Server mehr als nur verbessert. Mittlerweile kann ich nun auch mit meinen Twinks pq, sc, orvr betreiben wie wild ohne grössere Probleme.

Ich spiele auf Carroburg und komme fast nicht zum Questen weil ständig jemand von a nach b fliegt in die Channel "schreit" Burg dort und dort wird angegriffen. Dann eben nix wie hin und waaaaaagh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Dafür liebe ich dieses Spiel!!!! Die ersten schlachten waren noch so zwischen 40 leuten mitlerweile sind es weitaus mehr die sich die Kopa einhämman. 

Man sollte nicht alles immer so schlecht machen lasst denn Leuten doch mal Zeit mit dem Spiel. Nutzt wenn eure Server leer sind die möglichkeit zum transfer und geht auf gut besuchte Server die hier ja schon genannt wurden und habt dort euren Spass so wie viele andere auch. Aber bitte dann keinen Klagen Thread öffnen mit "Hilfe die Warteschlange nervt mich total" 

Viele in meiner Gilde bzw. Ally haben 40 Chars mit dennen sie so viel zu tun haben das sie twinks einfach noch nicht mal angefangen haben. Wälzer voll machen. Instanzen mal anzocken. Aber natürlich auch Burgen angreifen und und und. Meiner Meinung nach kommt es viel drauf an was du im Endgame wenn man das so sagen kann erwartest. Willste item´s wie wild farmen in instanzen oder vllt. doch eher kloppen das alles is auschlagebend ob dich WAR auch noch nach den 40 motiviert. ich für meinen Teil freu mich auf die 40 um mich dann dem zu widmen für das ich mich entschieden habe WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

In diesem Sinne wünsch ich euch allen viel Spass mit dem Spiel

Man trifft sich in der Schlacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oedel (24. November 2008)

Das spiel ist einfach geil...

Mehr bruach man dazu nicht zusagen!


----------



## siberian (24. November 2008)

Und spielt bitte Ordnung. Das würde dem Spiel auch sehr gut tun, wenn die Verhältnisse ausgeglichener wären.


----------



## Hamstax (24. November 2008)

Also ich hab bisher einen 40er und bin gerade beim lvln des zweiten, damit meine gildies nachziehen können.
bisher hab ich das spiel durchaus positiv aufgenommen.
zwar stört das übermäßige cc als meele extrem aber das wird ja mit patch deutlich reduziert

was open pvp angeht kann ich mich auf erengrad über mangelnde gegner nicht beschweren

im chat sagt einer er will n warband zum raiden zusammen stellen und innerhalb von 2 min ist die gruppe mit 24 mann voll.
und da order gnadenlos bei uns in überzahl ist dauert es keine 5 minuten bis 2 volle warbands gegner dastehen und man sich infernalische straßenschlachten in praag liefert. und dann beginnt auch shcon das keepraiden und deffen. wobei das deffen aufgrund der verschiedenen bugs noch hapert. 

auch solo rvr auf erengrad ist klasse
in den umkämpften zonen ist immer irgendwer unterwegs und wenn man kurz solo ein keep zum brennen bringt kann man die dort hinstürmenden leute abfangen was zwangsläufig auf n kleines gemetzel abzielt.

und wenn ich hier shcon sehe das sich leute über rr40 und lange beschweren und nichtmal rr30 sind dann muss ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln 

bei uns ist der höchste im moment rr60 ca. 
aber solange der restserver nicht aufgeholt hat geht es an der spitze nicht sonderlich schnell vorran.


----------



## Niburu (24. November 2008)

Naja hier sind ja auch wieder super Beispiele für wen das Game nicht geeignet ist. Wenn einen die Zerg Schlachten nerven...der wird nicht glauben mit Taktik ist jeder Zerg im OpenRvR aufgelöst..z.B Einsatz der Standarten, Entwaffen, in die Flanken fallen usw. leider sind viele einfach zu unkreativ. Manchmal reicht einfach nur in die Gegner rein stürmen usw...... Dann kann man auch angenehm PvP machen indem man mit 1-2 Leuten rumreitet und sich Gegner sucht, klar man muss selber bissel aktiv werden is ja auch wieder ein problem der Freunde der einfachen kost. Mit richtigen Gegnern spielen bietet halt 1000x mehr Möglichkeiten der Beschäftigung und der individuellen Situationen. Man sollte auch erstmal über Content urteilen den man gesehen hat. Sigmarkrypten/Warpklingen sind wie in WoW reine Instanzen die nebenbei sehr schön sind. Bastionstreppe bietet auch noch sehr viel zum entdecken z.B den wirklichen Endboss der sich nach dem lösen aller Quests freischaltet, ziemlich viel PvE für ein PvP Spiel. Wer mit 40 nichts zu tun hat ist halt selber Schuld. Klar anders als vielleicht bei anderen Spielen wird hier wenig für Solo-Spieler geboten, man muss sich wie oben auch schon erwähnt selber mal kümmern und kundig machen wo es was zu tun gibt, und dabei die Welt weiter zu erkunden. Mir macht es Spaß und wem RvR Schlachten jetzt schon kein Spaß machen ist wohl wirklich falsch, den davon gibt es sehr viel im Spiel


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

OH MANN ... kommen wieder alle 'WAR STIRBT'-Jammerer aus ihren Löchern.

Ich spiele auf dem RP-Server Huss und die sind ja eigentlich nicht so beliebt .. trotzdem finde ich jede Menge Mitspieler. Szenarios gehen im T4 im Minutentakt auf. Und wenn sich mal ein Ordler aufrafft nen Kriegstruppe aufzumachen finden sich auch schnell viele Leute sodass man mehere Kriegstrupps braucht. Das Problem ist nur dass man die Keeps nicht lange halten kann. Zerstörung holt sie sich auch gleich wieder. Liegt vorallem auch an diesen bescheuerten goldenen Setbeuteln. Da heisst es nur Burgeinnehemen schnell zur nächsten ist ja egal was mit der gerade eroberten Burg passiert.

Dann hab ich noch jede Menge Instanzen. In denen war ich bisher aber noch nicht weil ich da mit Gilde rein will aber da sind die meisten gerade erst um 30 ... die lassen es halt langsamer angehen.

Also ich habe als 40ger jede Menge zu tun und am liebsten sind mir Szenarios die 150:170 ausgehen weil beide Seiten wissen was sie tun und nicht 500:2 weil auf einer Seite sich mal wieder ne ganze Gruppe angemeldet hat und dann nicht beitritt und eine Seite dadurch Zahlenmäßig oder vom level weit überlegen ist.

Fazit: Es kommt drauf an was die Spieler draus machen ... wer sich zurücklehnt und meint ihm kommt alles zugeflogen wird schwer enttäuscht sein. Wer Initiative zeigt und mal was organisiert wird seine helle Freude haben.

MfG Michael


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. November 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> lol dann verrat mir doch bitte mal wie ich (auser das spiel zu kaufen) rausfinden will, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht oO
> Auserdem nur weil man WoW gespielt hat oder spielt, heißt das nicht gleich das man nur auf PVE bzw. wow PVP steht...
> 
> Denk lieber mal nach bevor du sowas postest


Okay noch ein Blitzmerker <Augenroll>

Weisst du man kann sich informieren OHNE das Spiel zu spielen. Echt, das geht! Damit wüsste man das es ...

a) ein PvP Spiel ist das als Endcontent zu 99% RvR hat (und nein RvR ist nicht PvP) und

b) es kein WoW 2 ist in dem man PvE geboten bekommt bis man kotzt.

Das allein hätte alle abhalten müssen die jetzt überall rumrotzen das sie zu WoW und Wrath of the Farmking zurückgehen weil da ja alles soooo viel besser ist...

Wenn man sich jetzt noch die Mühe macht Foren zu lesen, die Videos anzuschauen, und genug Grips besitzt um den Hype des Herstellers abzuziehen (Klar wird der behaupten das Spiel ist die beste Erfindung seitdem jemand das erste Feuer angezündet hat) sollte man eigentlich schon wissen ob man das Spiel antesten sollte oder nicht.

Des weiteren, nenn mich geizig, aber ich haue doch nicht um die 50€ aus dem Fenster ohne mich vorher über das Spiel zu informieren...

Was den Rest deines Posts angeht, zitiere ich mich mal selbst...



Long_Wolf schrieb:


> - Alle die WoW oder HdRO spielen stehen auf Bunt und PvE. Das denen Warhammer Online nicht gefällt war jedem mit mehr als 4 aktiven Gehirnzellen klar.
> 
> - ... sollte auch jedem klargeworden sein das die Masse der Spieler lieber bei WoW bleibt, aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsgrades.



Tja, wer WoW spielt, dem muss es ja wohl Spass machen, oder wieso spielt der/die/das dieses Spiel ? Dann lies genau nach, da geht es um die MASSE der Spieler. Ich habe selbst ebenfalls WoW gespielt, mangels Alternativen zwischen dem Release von WAR und dem Zeitpunkt wo mir persönlich DAoC nicht mehr gefiel...

Und JA das PvE war nicht übel, aber es gab im Endcontent (den man ja auch nicht so easy erreichte) nur Instanzen die abgefarmt werden mussten bis jeder auch im Schlaf die Taktik für den jeweiligen Boss draufhatte. Und was kam danach ? Richtig, das nächste Dungeon. Bis  Sunwell hab ich das Spielchen mitgemacht, danach hab ich mich gefragt : Was machst du hier eigentlich ?

Das sowas einigen Leuten immer noch Spass macht, soll so sein, jeder wie er es mag. Aber mich hat DAoC 5 Jahre lang ohne grossartigen PvE Content gefesselt (grinden nach jeder Erweiterung, das wars dann aber auch) und WAR ist auf dem besten Wege mir sogar noch besseres RvR zu liefern als DAoC es tat.

Zum PvP in WoW sag ich lieber gar nichts, da gab es schon genug Beiträge zu.

Bleibt also zu sagen : 
Wer nicht auf RvR steht, der sollte die Finger von WAR lassen. Und RvR bedeutet Teamplay, Zusammenarbeit auf ganz hohem Niveau. Nicht PvP wo jeder Spieler alleine losrennt um Feinde zu metzeln bis er stirbt und dann von vorne beginnt... 

Ohne gute Zusammenarbeit von 1-2 Gruppen als kleinste Anzahl bis hin zu mehreren Kriegstrupps wird man in WAR nicht glücklich, sieht man in den oft planlos ablaufenden Szenarien, ganz besonders wenn die Gegenseite sich als organisierter erweist. Oder noch schlimmer, wenn 2-3 KT´s mit Destro-Spielern nicht mit 1-1,5 Kt´s Order fertigwerden <seufz>
Die Leistung einzelner mag wichtig sein, aber wenn die Hälfte der Spieler ihr eigenes Ding dreht, dann wird das nix mit RvR, vor allem nicht auf Level 40 !


----------



## Cirdaan (24. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht direkt darum das die Server zu leer sind! Das Problem legt sich spätestens dann,wenn man die 40 erreicht hat. Dann ist überall genug los!
> 
> Das Problem was besteht ist einfach das man übers extrem langweilige PvE viel viel zu wenig Erfahrung macht! Du kannst den ganzen Tag lang dumm rumquesten und trotzdem wirst Du niemals so schnell und "interessiert" aufsteigen wie durch RvR,PQs und PvE!



Da widersprech ich dir jetzt einfach mal, was aber ganz klar Ansichtssache ist. Ich habe jetzt von 35 - 38 1/2 95% PvE gemacht und 5% PvP. Weil mich die extrem langweilige Schlangen-Passage mal überhaupt nicht mehr reizt. Mehr wie 2 -3 kann sich das kein vernunftbegabter Mensch am Tag antun. Und "schnell" geht es auch nur wenn du gewinnst, sonst ist das für die Katz. 200k XP in ca. einer Stunde sind ohne Probleme mit questen drinn. 
Aber das ist ja alles sehr Serverabhängig.


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Ich bin leider auch erst kürzlich von WAR weg weil meine Gilde auf dem Server Erengrad leider viel zu schnell im Leveln war. Ich zahle halt keine 13 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel, dass ich nach 4-5 Monaten theoretisch durchgespielt habe und dann nurnoch den RvR Rängen hinterher renne!
> 
> ...



Du hast nie DAoC gespielt oder? Das erklärt diese Aussage ... gerade das spielen gegen andere Mitspieler ist das Spannende und vorallem wenn es ausgeglichen ist. Du weisst gar nicht wie viel Spaß es macht nach langem Kampf endlich eine Burg eingenommen zu haben oder die Genugtuung wenn man den Gegner zurückgeschlagen hat. Gerade DAS macht für mich den Reiz aus ... alles andere ist schmückendes und nützliches Beiwerk denn Abwechslung tut gut ... die Instanzen hab ich bisher nur Düsterberg gesehen. Die anderen gilt es noch zu erkunden.

Dass ein NPC-Raid auf eine Burg eher langweilig ist, ist klar. Schade dass der Gegner heute oft nur darauf spekuliert die Burg nachher zurück zu erobern für die Goldenen Set-Teile :/.

MfG Michael


----------



## Niburu (24. November 2008)

Ich habe auch durch PvE gequestet (den großteil) und ich habe noch etliche Kapitel offen. Natürlich gibt es auch spezies die, die ganze Zeit in ihrem Gebiet (z.B Imperium) bleiben und sich fragen warum die Quests ausgehen. Aber mit allen drei Schlachtfeldern zusammen hat man locker genug zu Questen bis 40....


----------



## Niburu (24. November 2008)

> Schade dass der Gegner heute oft nur darauf spekuliert die Burg nachher zurück zu erobern für die Goldenen Set-Teile



Also durchs erste Tor kommen sie aber spätestens beim 2ten Tor haben sie min. eine Warband im Nacken und dann wirds unangenehm für unsere Destro Spieler auf Bolgasgrad.


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

Niburu schrieb:


> Ich habe auch durch PvE gequestet (den großteil) und ich habe noch etliche Kapitel offen. Natürlich gibt es auch spezies die, die ganze Zeit in ihrem Gebiet (z.B Imperium) bleiben und sich fragen warum die Quests ausgehen. Aber mit allen drei Schlachtfeldern zusammen hat man locker genug zu Questen bis 40....



So gings mir auch .. also von 32-40 bin ich mit Quests doppelt so gut vorangekommen wie mit Szenarios. Hab die ganzen Quests im dritten T4 Gebiet aller drei Paarungsfraktionen noch offen und weiss gar nicht was ich damit machen soll ... mal guggen vielleicht mach ich die noch für ein paar nette Items. Ich finde man kommt im T4 Gebiet sogar viel schneller voran als im T3 Gebiet. da im T4 Viele Quests 10.000 EXP und mehr geben (hatte auch ein paar mit 22.000 EXp) und es jede Menge davon gibt. Vorallem im Zwergengebiet wirst du ja zugedeckt mit EXP.

MfG Michael


----------



## hostmolch (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

die meisten hier im Forum sollten sich im klaren sein das Mythic hier ein sehr gutes Spiel abgeliefert hat das leider durch die Zusammenarbeit mit Goa im Euro Bereich etwas durch den Dreck gezogen wird und dadurch das die Masse durch WoW verdorben ist es sehr schwer hat sich zu etablieren.
Ich für meinen Teil bin froh es gekauft zu haben und habe auch ein 6 Monats Abo gelöst das ich keineswegs bereue obwohl ich im Moment nicht mehr viel Spiele, nur um den Entwicklern zu zeigen das ihre Arbeit in den letzten 3-4 Jahren nicht umsonst war.


greez hm


----------



## gw1200 (24. November 2008)

Ich spiele auf Carroburg Destro und habe in den Hauptzeiten nie Probleme in SZ zu kommen. In den Nebenzeiten nach 2.00 und morgens ist es natürlich weniger voll. Wenn man die Chars transferieren kann sollten die leeren Server auch kein Problem mehr sein. Quests mache ich fast nur noch stückweise, da ich wegen der RP fast nur in SC's oder RvR bin.

Das Spiel finde ich sehr gut gelungen, vor allem PvP. Ich war vorher ein reiner PvE-Spieler und WAR hat mich zum PvP gebracht. Dadurch das PvP fast nur im Gruppenspiel gemacht wird und der Balance-Zwang zwische den Klassen dadurch überspielt wird macht es einen Heidenspass. Vor allem bei Massenschlachten mit über 50 Beteiligten. Einzelgänger die auf *die* Superklasse hoffen dürften allerdings gefrustet sein.

Ich hoffe ich werde irgendwann mal der Ordnung in der Hauptstadt einen Besuch abstatten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (24. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe WAR auch gespielt, jedoch aufgrund des leeren servers mitlerweile wieder aufgehört. mir wurde es zu langweilig. um gegen wow antreten zu können reichen 7 tage freies spiel nicht aus. da muss man schon mit 30-60 spieltagen locken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es sind halt die 2 gründe, warum die meisten server so leer sind.

1. wow - erweiterung!!! mehr als 500.000 aktive deutsche spieler sind nicht zu verachten. 
2. WAR hat einfach zu viele server. wenn man sich auf 7-8 server beschränken würde, hätten mehr leute einen langzeitspass. leere server in einem pvp-game sagen doch alles aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde das game immer noch gut, werde jetzt aber lieber in wow meine chars auf 80 bringen. ich werde die entwicklung von WAR erst mal abwarten und eventuell später auf einen stark bespielten server neu anfangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (24. November 2008)

Das LVLn bis 40 denke ich ist kein Problem, bisher bin ich ziemlich schnell gelevelt obwohl ich wenig spiele, und es ist auch eigentlich immer jemand da auf Bolgasgard, ausser natürlich später am Abend... Irgendwann wollen die Leute ja auch mal schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bisher gefällt es mir von der Action her eigentlich immer besser je weiter ich LVL...

*OFFTOPIC:*



Niburu schrieb:


> Also durchs erste Tor kommen sie aber spätestens beim 2ten Tor haben sie min. eine Warband im Nacken und dann wirds unangenehm für unsere Destro Spieler auf Bolgasgrad.



Das ist ne Sache die ich nicht verstehe...
Wir stehen mit 20 Mann im T3 vor einem Keep und kloppen auf nen LVL21 Zwerg rum... Mindestens 5 minuten,
und er geht nicht down! Seid ihr so gut organisiert Oo ? Ich für meinen Teil kann das nicht glauben...denke eher das man der Ordnung einfach zu starke Skills (übertrieben viel Dmg output, übertrieben viel HP) gegeben hat und die Ordnungs Karrieren zu viel einstecken... Als Treiba erwarte ich ja nicht das ich viel aushalte, aber warum sterbe ich im SZ mit LVL 27 im 1vs1 Kampf gegen nen 21iger Erzmagier?
Da ist doch was faul auf Bolgasgard... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(kein geflame dazu bitte, nur konstruktives!)


----------



## Norrit (24. November 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Das allein hätte alle abhalten müssen die jetzt überall rumrotzen das sie zu WoW und Wrath of the Farmking zurückgehen weil da ja alles soooo viel besser ist...


sprach es und ging wider Ruf farmen in der Welt von RUFHAMMER, äh sorry, meinte WARHAMMER!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (24. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Du hast nie DAoC gespielt oder? Das erklärt diese Aussage ... gerade das spielen gegen andere Mitspieler ist das Spannende und vorallem wenn es ausgeglichen ist. Du weisst gar nicht wie viel Spaß es macht nach langem Kampf endlich eine Burg eingenommen zu haben oder die Genugtuung wenn man den Gegner zurückgeschlagen hat. Gerade DAS macht für mich den Reiz aus ... alles andere ist schmückendes und nützliches Beiwerk denn Abwechslung tut gut ... die Instanzen hab ich bisher nur Düsterberg gesehen. Die anderen gilt es noch zu erkunden.
> 
> Dass ein NPC-Raid auf eine Burg eher langweilig ist, ist klar. Schade dass der Gegner heute oft nur darauf spekuliert die Burg nachher zurück zu erobern für die Goldenen Set-Teile :/.
> 
> MfG Michael




Nein ich hab auch nie DAOC gespielt, dass ist aber auch nicht nötig um ein Spiel aus eigener Sicht bewerten zu können.

Ich hab im T2 Gebiet ein einziges Mal eine Burg eingenommen und danach verteidigt und ich fand es überhaupt garnicht reizend!
Der erste Angriff war ja noch echt super aber dann beim verteidigen durfte ich andauernd so etwas in der Art lesen:
"Ihr habt den Spieler erst kürzlich getötet, er ist daher kein Ruf wert"
Super, 1-2 Rufpunkte pro erledigtem Spieler...

Und die Ausrede mit den Rufrängen, naja, letztendlich ist es auch nichts anderes als farmen wenn ich jeden Tag 50 Burgen einnehmen&verteidigen muss um in den Rängen zu steigen und mir dann achso tolles Equipment "kaufen" zu können...

Natürlich ist WAR ein ganz gutes Spiel und natürlich trifft WAR vorallem bei den meisten Ex-DAOClern genau ins Schwarze aber hey, alleine schon die Tatsache das einem jede Quest auf der Karte angezeigt wird zieht doch die ganze Atmosphäre+Spannung aus dem Spiel! Sicherlich levelt man schneller wenn man weiss wo man hingehen muss aber ist das der Sinn eines MMORPGs?

Und mal ehrlich, wer findet die Quests in WAR spannend bzw. herausfordernd? Nach ungefähr der 30ten gelesensten Questbeschreibung hat man genug gelesen und will einfach nur die ganzen Quests stupide abfarmen um möglichst schnell das nächste Level zu erreichen.

Auch ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die in allen anderen MMORPGs am liebsten das PvP betrieben haben aber hier in WAR ist das irgendwie nicht so erfüllend. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich mit 40 immer nur in eines der ungefähr 15 Gebiete zu gehen habe um dort die nächste Burg,Festung,Stadt einzunehmen/zu verteidigen dann wird mir doch etwas komisch...

Wir werden ja sehen wie sich das Spiel weiterentwickelt. Noch fehlen Klassen und Städte etc. und noch gibt es keinen mit Rufrang 80 aber was ist wenn jeder den Rufrang 80 erreicht hat? Was ist dann? Könnt ihr Euch sicher sein das Euch das Spiel dann "NICHT" langweilig wird? Letztendlich sollen ja die Rufrang Rüstungen die besten sein die es im Spiel bis dato gibt d.h. mit Rufrang 80 wird auch das PvE uninteressant zumindest dann wenn man auf die Verbesserung des eigenen Charakters aus ist!

Es bleibt abzuwarten was seitens der Entwickler und vorallem seitens der Spieler passiert. Letztendlich sind es nämlich die Spieler, die WAR so interessant machen! 
Hat man keine Spieler für Öffentliche Quests oder Sonstige Aktivitäten, hat man auch schnell keine Lust mehr auf Warhammer Online!

Ich bin der Meinung, Warhammer Online braucht noch ein paar Monate um an Reife zu gewinnen. Schätzungsweise im 2ten Quartal 2009 werden sich viele Spieler nochmals für Warhammer Online begeistern lassen weil dann dieses tolle neue "Add-On" des Kassen-Schlagers ausgelutscht ist! Ich für meinen Teil werde weiterhin jegliche Foren inspizieren und bin weiterhin ganz schön gespannt wie die Leute sich mit Rufrang 80 weiter beschäftigen wollen....

Gäbs ein offizielles Forum, würde das die ganze Sucherei erleichtern...allerdings wollen die Entwickler dort entweder sparen, lesen nicht gerne Kritik am eigenen Produkt oder sie haben einfach nicht "genug" Mitarbeiter um dieses Projekt endlich der Community zu Gute kommen zu lassen!

Jeder hat eine andere Meinung und Vorstellung zu dem Thema deswegen wollen wir uns hier auch garnicht erst großartig angreifen oder sowas!

Wünsche allen Warhammer Online Spielern weiterhin viel Spass und viel Glück bei den Burg-Raids! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sieht man sich in einem halben Jahr ja auf Erengrad wieder!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Jemix (24. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Nein ich hab auch nie DAOC gespielt, dass ist aber auch nicht nötig um ein Spiel aus eigener Sicht bewerten zu können.
> 
> Ich hab im T2 Gebiet ein einziges Mal eine Burg eingenommen und danach verteidigt und ich fand es überhaupt garnicht reizend!
> 
> ...




So nun muss ich hier aber auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich hab Daoc knapp 6 Jahre lang gespielt (auch WOW zwischendurch) und ich kann dir zu 100% sagen dass es die ersten Rufrang 80iger nicht in den nächsten 1,5 Jahren geben wird, bei DAOC war RR 11 (später RR12) schon ein RIESENAUFWAND und erst recht am Anfang von DAOC ohne SG`s und diese ganzen Imbaklassen. In dieser Hinsicht wird WAR nicht so schnell langweilig oder ohne Herausforderung bleiben, nicht so wie in WOW z.b. wo du jedes Jahr deine GESAMTE Rüstung, die du auf Kosten von deiner Gesundheit, deinem RL-Life und deinem Geld dir erarbeitet hast in den Müll werfen kannst und neu anfangen kannst zu farmen. Für mich ist das wie mit Bush, was haben die Zeitungen geschrieben damals als er wiedergewählt wurde obwohl alle Leute genau wussten wie schlecht und nutzlos seine Politik ist? Wie können so viele Amerikaner nur so Dumm sein!?!?
Das Frag ich mich bei WoW auch, wie können nur so viele Gamer so dumm sein und auf solch eine Abzocke hereinzufallen obwohl den meisten das doch bewusst ist...
Aber ich will damit nur sagen dass WAR, genauso wie DAOC, eine viel größere Herausforderung haben wie WoW, wo du in einer Endlosschleife gefangen bist. 
Wem WAR nicht gefällt soll gehen, aber wer DAOC nicht kennt und WAR kaum gezockt hat soll bitte bitte seine Vorurteile gegenüber diesem Hammer Game bitte lassen. 

MfG 
JeMiX


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Nein ich hab auch nie DAOC gespielt, dass ist aber auch nicht nötig um ein Spiel aus eigener Sicht bewerten zu können.
> 
> Ich hab im T2 Gebiet ein einziges Mal eine Burg eingenommen und danach verteidigt und ich fand es überhaupt garnicht reizend!
> Der erste Angriff war ja noch echt super aber dann beim verteidigen durfte ich andauernd so etwas in der Art lesen:
> ...



Tja für MICH geht es um den Kampf an sich ... NICHT um Rufpunkte, NICHT um Erfahrungspunkte und schon GAR NICHT um irgendwelche Items.
Mir ist es egal ob ich 1 oder 500 rufpunkte bekomme solange ich einen langen spannenden Kampf bekomme. Wenn dir so eine Meldung den Spielspaß verdirbt dann kann ich dir auch net helfen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Vanhyke83 (24. November 2008)

Jemix schrieb:


> So nun muss ich hier aber auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich hab Daoc knapp 6 Jahre lang gespielt (auch WOW zwischendurch) und ich kann dir zu 100% sagen dass es die ersten Rufrang 80iger nicht in den nächsten 1,5 Jahren geben wird, bei DAOC war RR 11 (später RR12) schon ein RIESENAUFWAND und erst recht am Anfang von DAOC ohne SG`s und diese ganzen Imbaklassen. In dieser Hinsicht wird WAR nicht so schnell langweilig oder ohne Herausforderung bleiben, nicht so wie in WOW z.b. wo du jedes Jahr deine GESAMTE Rüstung, die du auf Kosten von deiner Gesundheit, deinem RL-Life und deinem Geld dir erarbeitet hast in den Müll werfen kannst und neu anfangen kannst zu farmen. Für mich ist das wie mit Bush, was haben die Zeitungen geschrieben damals als er wiedergewählt wurde obwohl alle Leute genau wussten wie schlecht und nutzlos seine Politik ist? Wie können so viele Amerikaner nur so Dumm sein!?!?
> Das Frag ich mich bei WoW auch, wie können nur so viele Gamer so dumm sein und auf solch eine Abzocke hereinzufallen obwohl den meisten das doch bewusst ist...
> Aber ich will damit nur sagen dass WAR, genauso wie DAOC, eine viel größere Herausforderung haben wie WoW, wo du in einer Endlosschleife gefangen bist.
> Wem WAR nicht gefällt soll gehen, aber wer DAOC nicht kennt und WAR kaum gezockt hat soll bitte bitte seine Vorurteile gegenüber diesem Hammer Game bitte lassen.
> ...



Das es die ersten RR80er nicht in den nächsten 1,5 Jahren geben wird...halte ich einfach mal für ein Gerücht! Wenn es jetzt schon die ersten 60er gibt und es sind nicht mal alle Städte offen, dann kann es nicht ab jetzt länger als 1 Jahr dauern diese 20 Ränge zu machen...in meinen Augen!

Ok Du kennst dich da bestimmt etwas besser aus allerdings behaupte ich das es nicht so lange dauern wird bis der erste Rufrang 80 herumläuft. Vorallem dann nicht wenn sie auf Servern wie Erengrad sind wo im T4 nun mal wirklich immer die Hölle los ist!

Und Vorurteile würd ich das nicht nennen. Schliesslich machte mir WAR am Anfang einen heiden Spass, werden die Gebiete leerer langweiliger und größer wird auch das Spiel langweiliger! Ihr habt gut reden, ihr zieht euer Ding einfach durch als DAOC Leute aber die Leute die DAOC nicht lange gespielt haben bzw. überhaupt garnicht kennen...die werden irgendwann aufgeschmissen sein weil sie keine Lust mehr haben!

Ich hab auf Erengrad auch nur aufgehört weil ein Kumpel von mir den Schlussstrich gezogen hat. Dieser war auch extrem DAOCler, wir waren zusammen in seiner Ex DAOC Gilde Tuatha de Fearn (TdF müsste dir als Ex DAOCler auf jeden Fall was sagen..) aber dies hat alles nichts genützt. Er meinte, er hatte sich WAR komplett anders vorgestellt aber bis jetzt findet er DAOC sogar noch besser als WAR. 

Das WoW einfach nur miserabel ist, steht aussen vor! Es geht hier nur um Warhammer Online! Das Warhammer Online wesentlich herausfordernder ist als jedes andere momentane MMORPG ist auch klar aber genau "DAS" wird dem Spiel vielleicht auch zum Verhängnis!
Wie schon gesagt, wenn Du sagst von RR60 auf RR80 ist länger als 1 Jahr...welcher "normale" Spieler möchte schon jeden Tag seine 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit opfern um ein paar gleich aussehende Burgen zu raiden? Ich auf jeden Fall nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, genug Spieler hat WAR ja also brauchen sich die Spieler keine Gedanken zu machen vorallem jetzt wo die Transfers vor der Tür stehen. Ich finds halt einfach nur schade dass es mich nicht wirklich fesseln konnte...und ich geb hier nur meine Erfahrungen weiter. Dafür ist das Forum schliesslich da! Natürlich zählen diese nicht wenn man selbst mehr Erfahrungen machen durfte vorallem Ex-DAOCler scheinen WAR ja wirklich teilweise zu vergöttern!

Jeder soll das spielen, was ihm am meisten zusagt. Ich schreibe hier meine Spiel-Erfahrung ab Open Beta! Aber für die, die es genau wissen wollen: Ich habe nicht mal einen Charakter auf Level 20 gespielt, der höchste ist bis dato 16 auf Erengrad! Letztendlich schickt das aber aus um herauszufinden wie es später wird. Denn Burg-Raids sind im T2 eigentlich fast genau das gleiche wie im T4. Vielleicht alles was größer und schwerer etc. aber im Spielprinzip bleibts gleich!

Ok und solche Aussagen wie "in 5 Tagen kann man ohne Probleme Level 20 sein"...würd ich gern mal genauer überprüfen! Ich schaff das auf jeden Fall nicht auch wenn ich jede Quest im Imperiums-Gebiet kenne bis Level 16. Dafür müsste man schon mindestens 70% der Szenarien gewinnen bzw. knapp verlieren um ungefähr 5-6k Erfahrung pro Szenario zu kriegen im T1 Bereich! Und wir wissen alle das sich die Ordnung generell schwer tut im T1&T2 Gebiet. Wenn die Gilden-Leute allerdings schon 40 sind, hat man da auch keine Möglichkeit eine Stammgruppe aufzubauen um schneller voran zu kommen! Naja, jedem das seine. Ich warte auf jeden Fall erstmal mit der Reaktivierung.

Und wenn es im 2 Quartal 2009 schon die ersten RR 80 Leute gibt, weiss ich ja wem ich eine PM schicke...gell, Jemix? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTW, 1 Euro Wett-Einsatz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editiert:
Noch kurz zu Astravall: Letztendlich geht es doch darum, dass man für kürzlich getötete Spieler keinen Ruf bekommt! Und das in einem eigentlich purem RvR Spiel? Schon komisch oder? Vorallem sollte man meinen,dass es ja immer andere Spieler sind die einem begegnen. Anscheinend hat hier der Entwickler aber schon mit immer gleich bleibenden Spielern gerechnet sonst hätten sie das nicht reingepackt. Hat natürlich auch Vorteile denn so dauert es nicht nur 1,5 sondern sogar 3 Jahre bis man RR 80 hat...denn ehrlich, mit 40 wird sich der Großteil entweder festsetzen oder das Spiel verlassen! Und dann kämpft man eigentlich den ganzen Tag gegen immer die gleichen Spieler! Sei es nun bei den Zwergen, Dunkelelfen oder Chaos-Leuten...man trifft immer die selben paar hundert (tausend?) 40er!
Und dann der Kampf ja..wenn der denn wenigstens spannend wäre. Aber durch das Sound-Gequieke der Spieler und durch die tollen CC Funktionen verliert das Spiel in meinen Augen an Atmosphäre und Spannung!


MfG


----------



## Mikehoof (24. November 2008)

> Da ist doch was faul auf Bolgasgard...




Wir sind alle in den Topf mit dem Zaubertrank gefallen :-) Mal ehrlich hast du wirklich angenommen das Zwerge zu besiegen sind? Vergiss das mal ganz schnell!


----------



## Evereve (24. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> fang auf helmgart an und es sind massenhaft leute onn!
> 
> es gehen dauernd sz´s auf den ganzen heutigen tag mit ner wartezeit von ca 1-5min im t3
> es geht im t4 aber auch schon im t3 sehr oft was orvr mässig!
> und wenn du um weihnachten neu anfängst sind sicher die startgebiete auch wieder gut bevölkert!



Das kann ich unterschreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab auch auf nem leeren Server angefangen und dachte nur wtf? Es ging kein SZ auf, es war nicht mal im Startgebiet viel los, die öffentlichen Qs konnte ich nie machen weil mir Leute für den Endboss fehlten. 

Dann hatte ich die Nase voll, Char gelöscht und auf Helmgart neu angefangen. Hab mir noch keine Gilde gesucht und bin trotzdem ständig in Gesellschaft. SZs gehen fix auf, für öffentliche Qs findest immer um die 5 Leute.

Und zum Thema öffentliches Forum: ich bin froh, dass es keins gibt, wenn ich mir mal die Flameplattform von wow-europe ansehe....

@ Longwolf: 
das mit Wow, PVP usw ist Käse. Ich bin selbst seit Release in Wow dabei und spiel nebenher WAR, werd wahrscheinlich wieder ganz zu WAR wechseln nachdem ich WOTLK genauer angesehen hab. Ich hab in Wow PVP gehasst wie die Pest und es gemieden wo es ging. Als ich die Insignie für Archi farmen musste, hab ich gekotzt. Genauso konnte ich mich nie mit Heilklassen anfreunden. 
Und was ist in War? Ich liebe RVR, schmeiss mich bei jeder Gelegenheit ins SZ oder open PVP und spiel eine bzw mit meinem Twink zusammengerechnet sogar zwei Heilklassen. 
Man kann nicht aus Wow auf War und andersrum schließen.


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Editiert:
> Noch kurz zu Astravall: Letztendlich geht es doch darum, dass man für kürzlich getötete Spieler keinen Ruf bekommt! Und das in einem eigentlich purem RvR Spiel? Schon komisch oder? Vorallem sollte man meinen,dass es ja immer andere Spieler sind die einem begegnen. Anscheinend hat hier der Entwickler aber schon mit immer gleich bleibenden Spielern gerechnet sonst hätten sie das nicht reingepackt. Hat natürlich auch Vorteile denn so dauert es nicht nur 1,5 sondern sogar 3 Jahre bis man RR 80 hat...denn ehrlich, mit 40 wird sich der Großteil entweder festsetzen oder das Spiel verlassen! Und dann kämpft man eigentlich den ganzen Tag gegen immer die gleichen Spieler! Sei es nun bei den Zwergen, Dunkelelfen oder Chaos-Leuten...man trifft immer die selben paar hundert (tausend?) 40er!
> ...



Da steht 'Dieser Spieler wurde KÜRZLICH getötet' ... das soll verhindern dass man immer und immer wieder den gleichen Spieler für Rufpunkte farmt ... wenn dessen rezzsickness weg ist dann bekommt man auch wieder normalen ruf für den. Da er aber normalerweise eine rezzsicknes mit verminderten werten hat wäre es reichlich unfair. Nach ein paar Minuten bekommst wieder normalen Ruf den einen Spieler.

Zum Reichsrang: Bei DAOC stieg die benötigte Reichserfahrung exponentiell an und als die ersten RR10 wurden wurden die möglichen Reichspunkte erhöht. RR13 der höchste Reichrang erreichten z.b. glaube ich nur ZWEI Leute auf allen deutschen Servern Asi und Agron (korrigiert mich falls ich wen vergessen habe) in 6 Jahren DAoC.

In WAR ist es z.b. auch so dass du nur viel ruf bekommst wenn du leute tötest die im rufrang weit über dir sind. Für leute mit RR40 aufwärts gehts also momentan noch ein wenig zäher, da einfach wenige viel höher als RR40 sind und ich finde mit meinem RR34 dauert es schon extrem Lange um auf 35 zu kommen.
EDIT: und selbst wenn ich RR80 wäre hätte ich immernoch spannende Kämpfe gegen andere Spieler. Wie gesagt mir geht es nicht um irgendwelche Punkte.

Momentan sehe ich in den level 40 Szenarien lauter neue 30er+ mit Namen die mir nichts sagen ... die meisten kommen erst jetzt in den T4 Bereich .. ich bin in meiner Gilde momentan der einzige 40ger die anderen sind so um 30 oder knapp drüber.

Zu den Kämpfen kann ich nur sagen dass sie MIR sehr viel Spaß machen. Fast mehr als in DAoC weil hier die überlebenschancen doch deutlich höher sind und es schwieriger ist nen Feind tot zu bekommen. Das ging mir in DAoC in letzter Zeit einfach zu schnell.

MfG Michael


----------



## Vanhyke83 (24. November 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, dem einen macht dies Spass dem anderen das!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd einfach mal noch etwas abwarten wie sich das Spiel weiterentwickelt. Bin grad zu sehr in die Atmosphäre von dem Spiel aus meiner Signatur getaucht um da wieder aussteigen zu wollen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## -Illusion- (24. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Tja für MICH geht es um den Kampf an sich ... NICHT um Rufpunkte, NICHT um Erfahrungspunkte und schon GAR NICHT um irgendwelche Items.
> Mir ist es egal ob ich 1 oder 500 rufpunkte bekomme solange ich einen langen spannenden Kampf bekomme. Wenn dir so eine Meldung den Spielspaß verdirbt dann kann ich dir auch net helfen.
> 
> MfG Michael



Das unterschreib ich mal ganz *FETT*

WAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

De Orc liebt da stumpens zu kloppen (mein orkisch wird noch ausgebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Macht doch einfach alle was ihr wollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich für meinen Teil der nicht DAoC gespielt hat nur WoW, ich bin sowas von HAPPY nich mehr in ewig langen instanzan rumrennen zu wüssen um dann letztendlich doch nur 25 zu Würfeln und meine achso angebetetes item dann einem anderen zu überlassen! 
Das PvP in WoW ......... (ich hülle mich in schweigen)

Warhammer is genau *mein Ding* (kann nich für andere Sprechen) und solange ich mit Sinnesgleichen eine Schlacht austragen kann werde ich mich ins Getümmel stürtzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun genug geschrieben Leutz ich geh dann mal die Ordnung vermöbeln, zumindest versuch ich das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (24. November 2008)

irgendwie find ich die war comm lustig. rufrang 80 als ziel angeben aber wow als gegrinde hinstellen. wie oft muss man burgen einnehmen und in szenarien rennen um 80 zu werden? also da hast alle wow fraktionen schneller auf ehrfürchtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten fängt das rvr mit 40 erst richtig an, wenn die leute nicht mehr nur ins bg rennen um schnell zu lvln sondern sich wirklich mit rvr beschäftigen.
bis dahin sieht man zuviele die nur im kriegslager stehen und aufs bg warten, während die burg ganz in der nähe angegriffen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nebenbei bin ich für reine lvl 40 bgs und in allem drunter für stammgruppen verbot. denn mit ner staubsauger-ae gruppe gegner abfarmen hat auch nichts mit pvp zu tun.
spiel nen BW und hab das einen abend gemacht ...... langweiliger gehts nimmer. da war selbst bwl clear nummer 25 lustiger. und ohne dieses reine exp/ruf gefarme würde vielleicht auch mehr rvr in den niederen Ts abgehen.


----------



## toratz (24. November 2008)

also. ich habe selbst drei jahre wow gespielt und habe lange nach einem würdigen nachfolger gesucht.

*Herr der Ringe Online*
- mehr auf RP ausgelegt, keine Fraktionen, auf Dauer zu langweilig

*Hellgate London*
- zu eintönige Spielewelt

*Age of Conan*
- keine Fraktionen, kein Anreiz da zu leveln

Und War enstprichst allen meinen Erwartungen. Natürlich gibt es Bugs, natürlich ist noch wenig los etc. aber das wird noch!

Hoffe sie reichen noch schöne Raidinstanzen nach.


Bedenkt mal: Wow hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Was gab es in wow am anfang? auch nicht so viel.
das kommt alles leute. nur nicht den mut verlieren.


----------



## Stampeete (24. November 2008)

Ich will nicht rumflamen oder so aber...



toratz schrieb:


> Bedenkt mal: Wow hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Was gab es in wow am anfang? auch nicht so viel.
> das kommt alles leute. nur nicht den mut verlieren.



...du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Jeder soll das spielen, was ihm am meisten zusagt. Ich schreibe hier meine Spiel-Erfahrung ab Open Beta! Aber für die, die es genau wissen wollen: Ich habe nicht mal einen Charakter auf Level 20 gespielt, der höchste ist bis dato 16 auf Erengrad! Letztendlich schickt das aber aus um herauszufinden wie es später wird. Denn Burg-Raids sind im T2 eigentlich fast genau das gleiche wie im T4. Vielleicht alles was größer und schwerer etc. aber im Spielprinzip bleibts gleich!




Mehr brauche ich von all dem was du geschrieben hast nicht lesen. Du erhälst erst mit 20 die zweite Karriere-Taktik, du hast nie mit 4 Taktiken gespielt und variiert, du hast noch nicht einmal die Hälfte aller Fertigkeiten deiner Klasse in Aktion gesehen, geschweige denn von allen 3 Skillbäumen was getestet, und du willst uns erzählen WAR ist langweilig ? Du willst uns erzählen du hast auch nur die geringste Ahnung was im RvR bei WAR passiert ? Mal davon ab das du maximal RR16 gehabt haben kannst... 

OH MEIN GOTT !

Wenn ich bedenke das sich Leute hier an deinen Beiträgen orientieren könnten dreht sich mir der Magen um.

Dazu der Unsinn mit dem 1 RP pro Kill, ja das macht durchaus Sinn. Ein frisch gerezzter Char soll so wenig wert sein, und ein Depp der sich immer wieder vom Kriegslager aus zur Schlacht begibt ohne zum Heiler zu gehen auch. Ansonsten wäre es nämlich zu leicht aus diesen Deppen Kapital zu schlagen...

@Brummbör

Niemand wird hier gezwungen bis RR80 zu spielen, es geht um den Kampf es geht darum Burgen zu erobern und zu verteidigen und nicht wie bei WoW stumpf Ehre zu grinden. Wenn du immer noch denkst das du wie bei WoW nicht konkurrenzfähig bist ohne High-RR EQ und ohne den passenden RR dann hast du gar nichts verstanden.
Der Witz ist das seit WoW die Leute scheinbar nur noch in diesen Begriffen denken können, da wird nicht verteidigt weil diese Burg UNS gehört und ich sie dem Feind nicht gönne, nein da wird nur mit den RP gerechnet und lieber in ein SZ gegangen <Kopfschüttel>. Es geht nicht um die RP, es geht darum das ich einen Gegner in den Boden ramme, und ihm unmissverständlich klar mache das dies UNSERE Burg ist UNSER LAND und das wir nicht eher aufhören werden als bis deren Hauptstadt in Schutt nd Asche liegt
RR80 ist nicht das Ziel, RR80 ist das was man auf dem Weg zum Ziel irgendwann erreicht...

@Evereve

Das zeigt nur mal wieder deutlich das PvP (WoW) eben nicht gleich RvR (WAR) ist ;D


----------



## DerTingel (24. November 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Mehr brauche ich von all dem was du geschrieben hast nicht lesen. Du erhälst erst mit 20 die zweite Karriere-Taktik, du hast nie mit 4 Taktiken gespielt und variiert, du hast noch nicht einmal die Hälfte aller Fertigkeiten deiner Klasse in Aktion gesehen, geschweige denn von allen 3 Skillbäumen was getestet, und du willst uns erzählen WAR ist langweilig ? Du willst uns erzählen du hast auch nur die geringste Ahnung was im RvR bei WAR passiert ? Mal davon ab das du maximal RR16 gehabt haben kannst...
> 
> OH MEIN GOTT !
> 
> ...



100% sign.
einer der wenigen, die das spiel verstehen...und das spiel bedeutet in dem falle krieg!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
natürlich freut man sich über die rufrang belohnungen, das ist klar. aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich nichtmal ansatzweise informiert was ich wann wie und wo zu erwarten habe. es geht mir darum dem gegner ordentlich in den hintern zu treten. sie wollen ne burg? nur über meine leiche. leider bin ich dann oft mit 2-3weiteren leuten die einzigen, die verteidigen. gibt ja keine belohnung dafür. 
wenn ich sowas schon lese "wir wollen belohnungen fürs deffen". so ein unfug. es ist belohnung genug, wenn der feind mit eingezogenem schwanz den rückzug antritt. was man in solchen momenten für einen spaß im ts hat, das ist unglaublich. 

@Brummbör: naja, rvr mit ruf grinden in wow zu vergleichen...der vergleich hinkt doch gewaltig. ob ich nun dumpf ein und die selben mobs vermöbel, die immer gleich reagieren, da künstliche (un)intelligenz, oder ob ich gegen richtige spieler kämpfe, die sich jedesmal neu organisieren, das ist doch ein erheblicher unterschied. da liegt eben der reiz am rvr (pvp), kein kampf ist wie der vorige.

mfg


----------



## toratz (24. November 2008)

ist doch so.


1. wow hat schon fast 4 jahre alt. wow als messlatte zu nehmen ist schon recht gewagt. natürlich ist dort alles ausgereifter und vielleicht besser gelöst (teilweise). aber hört endlich auf mit dem rumgeflame über "aber in wow glänzen meine items besser" blabla. 
ihr seid alle *wow-verwöhnt*. gebt doch einem neuen spiel mal luft zum atmen. was erwartet ihr??????
2. warhammer ist nicht so item-basierend. ich finde es schön dass dort nicht alle in der hauptstadt rumstehen um mit ihrem equip zu posieren
3. die community (zumindest auf unserem server) ist genial. jeder hilft hier jedem. kein rumgeflame, keine kiddys usw. die zocken wohl noch alle wow!
4. ich muss mich nicht schämen wenn ich eine instanz noch nicht auswendig gelernt habe
5. es ist endlich mal was anderes. ich hoffe so sehr das war noch den durchbruch schafft und blizzard eins auswischen kann


----------



## KleinerSchurke (24. November 2008)

Long_Wolf hat es perfekt beschrieben und kann dem nur zustimmen. 

War hat natürlich noch seine Fehler und wenns anders wäre, hätte sie das Spiel schlechthin auf den Markt gebracht. Die Probleme mit den Server haben sie erkannt und werden sie lösen. Jede Woche werden Fehler , bugs usw. behoben, das ich in so noch in keinem anderen Spiel erlebt habe. Klasse Leistung von den ganzen Leuten.

Ich habe jeden Abend in Averlorn Stundenlange Kämpfe, egal ob wir ne Burg einnehmen wollen oder verteidigen. Es macht einfach Spaß :-))))) 
War ist auf PvP ausgelegt und nunmal nicht für Pve was ja auch der Sinn war, als das Spiel herrauskam. Einge werden und wollen das nicht begreifen. Naja wenn die Leut ned spielen kann ich es sehr gut verkraften. Last uns aml wieder in einem Jahr über die Zahl der Leute reden die War spieln und nicht nach knapp 2 Monaten :-)))


----------



## Macaveli (24. November 2008)

die war comm kann aber auch ganz gut flamen ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirco (24. November 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht woher ihr eure Infos nehmt aber das manche server leer werden weil sie zu den Servern Wechseln die schon ne gewisse masse an Spielern hat daran hat noch keiner gedacht(oder ich habs übersehn)

Ich kann nur sagen als ich vor 2 Wochen Warhammer anfing war auf ERENGRAD c.a 8200 spieler jetzt sind es 9765 spieler also ein zuwachs con ca 20% und das selbe sehe ich auch auf Averland Carroburg......................

also ich find man sollte abwarten denn zuviele leute hängen noch an ihre 70er maybe 80er char bei WOW aber das wird sich auch bald ändern ich zu meinen teil zocke beides und verbringt more time mit WAR weils einfach neuer inovativer intelligenter und noch viel ausbaufähiger ist wie WOW


----------



## Nachtrot (24. November 2008)

Mirco schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht woher ihr eure Infos nehmt aber das manche server leer werden weil sie zu den Servern Wechseln die schon ne gewisse masse an Spielern hat daran hat noch keiner gedacht(oder ich habs übersehn)
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen als ich vor 2 Wochen Warhammer anfing war auf ERENGRAD c.a 8200 spieler jetzt sind es 9765 spieler also ein zuwachs con ca 20% und das selbe sehe ich auch auf Averland Carroburg......................
> 
> also ich find man sollte abwarten denn zuviele leute hängen noch an ihre 70er maybe 80er char bei WOW aber das wird sich auch bald ändern ich zu meinen teil zocke beides und verbringt more time mit WAR weils einfach neuer inovativer intelligenter und noch viel ausbaufähiger ist wie WOW



rofl!

Sich selber ein Spiel schön zu reden ist eine Sache, Leute zu einer Fehlinvestition zu überreden eine andere.


----------



## Mirco (24. November 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> rofl!
> 
> Sich selber ein Spiel schön zu reden ist eine Sache, Leute zu einer Fehlinvestition zu überreden eine andere.


wo rede ich mir denn das spiel schön ich kann nur lesen und das sind die fakten 
als ich anfing 8k und jetzt über 9k und das bei gleich 3 servern !
du spielst bestimmt WOW und hast schon 10 twinks und einer heist wayne
vor einen Monat
Erengrad           8122 on    4008 O     4014 Z       182G
so mom siehts so aus
24.11
Erengrad		9757 on	4843 O	4914 Z	193G
so in einem Monat schauen wir nochmal!
25.11
Erengrad		9778	        4850	         4928	195
hmm scheiße wieder en paar abgesprungen son mist


----------



## Vanhyke83 (24. November 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Mehr brauche ich von all dem was du geschrieben hast nicht lesen. Du erhälst erst mit 20 die zweite Karriere-Taktik, du hast nie mit 4 Taktiken gespielt und variiert, du hast noch nicht einmal die Hälfte aller Fertigkeiten deiner Klasse in Aktion gesehen, geschweige denn von allen 3 Skillbäumen was getestet, und du willst uns erzählen WAR ist langweilig ? Du willst uns erzählen du hast auch nur die geringste Ahnung was im RvR bei WAR passiert ? Mal davon ab das du maximal RR16 gehabt haben kannst...
> 
> OH MEIN GOTT !
> 
> ...




Komm, ist gut! Du hast nämlich mal überhaupt garnicht verstanden was ich meine! 

Muss man immer unbedingt das Maximum Level erreicht haben um Erfahrung zu haben!? Vielleicht ist deine Spielweise auch komplett anders als meine? Du hast mit 40 gerade mal RR 18, ich hatte mit 16 RR 16! Natürlich weiss ich nicht was im RvR passiert aber jeder der behauptet, RvR sei die Erfüllung...naja! Ich hätte ja auch einfach stupide die ganzen Quests abfarmen können aber hey, ich will RvR und kein PvE! Für PvE habe ich HDRO!

Spielt erstmal einen Charakter auf 40 und dann noch weiter! Dann unterhalten wir uns mal über eure Möglichkeiten im Spiel! 
Aber wenn RvR die Erfüllung für jemanden ist und es demjenigen 13 Euro pro Monat wert ist, bitte! Wünsche Euch viel Spass dabei!

Am besten schauen die ganzen Neuen sich das Thema "10 gute Gründe" an dann wissen sie was sie in WAR finden können!


----------



## Rohm1 (24. November 2008)

Mirco schrieb:


> wo rede ich mir denn das spiel schön ich kann nur lesen und das sind die fakten
> als ich anfing 8k und jetzt über 9k und das bei gleich 3 servern !
> du spielst bestimmt WOW und hast schon 10 twinks und einer heist wayne
> vor einen Monat
> ...



1. was habt ihr alle gegen WOW? lasst doch das spiel man in ruhe und wenn dann beurteilts doch sachlich. 
fakt ist. das wow funktioniert und mio. von spielern hat-  mehr wollte blizzard gar nicht - das nennt man wirtschaft.

in WOW mag es ja viele tolle itemsüchtige" kiddies" geben. habs auch 3 jahre gespielt. bin über 30 und meine RL freunde sinds auch. sogar z.T mit kind und
kegel und und und - hmm wahre kiddies ja.

2. wird hier WAR verteidigt als wärs die eigene mutter. mein gott das ist das erschreckend... "greif nicht WAR an man!! das ist meine mutter.. lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. werden wirs ja sehen wies ausgehen wird, spielt auch keine geige. ich kann für meinen teil sagen, dass mythic und co gewaltig aufpassen
muss sonst laufen ihnen die leute davon.. heutzutag ist man einfach nicht bereit ein halbes jahr zu warten bis es "ausgereift" ist. ja wir sinde verwöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krischi1987 (24. November 2008)

Die letzten die einsteigen haben es auch nicht schwerer als die die gleich dabei waren. Man kann doch sowieso immer nur 1 Tier nach unten hin angreifen also is doch ein bestimmtes Gleichgewicht da was da sein muss. Und es gibt genug Spieler die später noch twinken werden also is wohl für jeden Level genug Gegenwehr an spielern da und genügend verbündete. Das Spiel is schließlich erst vor paar monaten on gegangen.


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (24. November 2008)

kommt alle auf middenland!!! ich versteh es net warum se die drecks leeren server nicht einfach schließen und alle server zusammenlegen...^^


----------



## Rastas (24. November 2008)

Sycotrap schrieb:


> da wird sicher mehr los sein, vorallem werden die wow-augenkrebspatienten reumütig wieder zu war zurückkehren (ob jetzt gleich wieder geflamed wird?)



Natürlich! Weil du inkompetent bist und sche*ße laberst die du nicht mal begründen kannst!


----------



## hhan (24. November 2008)

WAR ist toll, doch bin ich der einzige aus meiner ehemaligen 3 Jahre alten WoW PvE Gilde der das findet! *g* Welch Wunder...
Allerdings würde ich Vanguard spielen, wenn ich in der Schweiz Gamecards für Vanguard kaufen könnte!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (25. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Komm, ist gut! Du hast nämlich mal überhaupt garnicht verstanden was ich meine!
> 
> Muss man immer unbedingt das Maximum Level erreicht haben um Erfahrung zu haben!? Vielleicht ist deine Spielweise auch komplett anders als meine? Du hast mit 40 gerade mal RR 18, ich hatte mit 16 RR 16! Natürlich weiss ich nicht was im RvR passiert aber jeder der behauptet, RvR sei die Erfüllung...naja! Ich hätte ja auch einfach stupide die ganzen Quests abfarmen können aber hey, ich will RvR und kein PvE! Für PvE habe ich HDRO!
> 
> ...



Erstens, die Anzeige des RR´s funktioniert ungefähr so gut wie ein Motor auf Käsekuchenbasis, nämlich gar nicht...

Zweitens, ich hab bisher noch nicht RR30, stimmt, liegt aber daran das ich so schnell Level 40 war das ab Level 25 keine Szenarien mehr aufgingen, weil ich zu den ersten 10 bis 20 Leuten auf Hergig gehört habe die 40 wurden. (Selbst Schuld sag ich da nur!)

Drittens, im Moment läuft zwar jeden Abend Open RvR aber zum Teil auch im Tier 2+3 und da ich da nicht mit meinem dicken Schwarzork hinkann nehm ich nen Twink, klar soweit ? Somit bin ich in der absurden Situation das meine Twinks, weil für die regelmässig Szenarien im T2 oder 3 aufgehen, höhere RR´s haben als mein Main. Gleiches gilt natürlich für Open RvR. Ist aber auf den bisher weniger belebten Servern normal, leider.

Als letztes erklär mir mal den Sinn deines gesamten Geschreibsels, wenn du RvR willst, warum siehste dann nicht zu das du 40 wirst damit du es bekommst ? Mal davon ab, wenn du ebenfalls zugibst das du keine Ahnung vom RvR hast weil du nie über Level 16 herausgekommen bist, was glaubst du eigentlich was dich befähigt zu beurteilen wie der "Endcontent" von WAR (also das RvR) ist ?

Das ist genauso als würdest du über WoW/HdRO/bliebiges anderes MMO urteilen ohne je das maximale Level erreicht zu haben, da würde man dir auch was erzählen...

P.S.

Ich bin einer der Ersten der zugibt das WAR nicht jedermann´s Sache ist, das es Bugs hat und das man einiges besser machen könnte. Aber ich werde deshalb nicht das Spiel in Grund und Boden flamen sondern abwarten und Tee trinken. Das perfekte MMO gibt es nämlich nicht...


----------



## Donnerbalken (25. November 2008)

Besser hätte es keiner schreiben und beschreiben könnne. @ Long_Wolf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (25. November 2008)

Was ist denn mit 40 im RvR anders? Ändert sich dann grundlegend das Spielprinzip an das sich Warhammer Online von Level 1 ab hält?

Bis auf das die Spieler mehr Fähigkeiten haben und wesentlich mehr Gesundheitspunkte, es wahrscheinlich immer riesen Glocken von Spielern auf einem Fleck sind?

Ok man kann noch mehr unterschiedliche Burgen in Beschlag nehmen, man kann Städte angreifen und die Szenarios machen. Klär mich bitte auf wenn ich was vergessen hab!

Und wenn Leute jetzt schon wissen das dies ihnen irgendwann langweilig wird, sollen sie das doch ruhig Preis geben können!

Ich wollte RvR als ich mit Warhammer Online angefangen habe und ich hab es ja auch bekommen. Am Anfang hat das Spiel auch noch richtig Spass gemacht als im Imperium - Chaos Open RvR Gebiet die Hölle los war. 
Mittlerweile macht mir das ganze System aber einfach keinen Spass mehr.

Ich gehöre dann wohl zu den "Jedermann's"!!!!

Abwarten und Tee trinken hört sich gut an, man liest sich im nächsten Jahr nochmal.


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

ja du hast vergessen, dass man ab 40 highend instanzen gehen kann.

ausserdem wurde es bisher immernoch nicht geschafft eine stadt einzunehmen...

das liegt ganz klar daran, dass die meisten WAR spieler (von WoW her kommen und) sich als Kunden/Konsumenten sehen und nicht als Mitspieler.


----------



## norp (25. November 2008)

magnaa schrieb:


> denke das sagt ne Menge aus, das Spiel lebt nunmal von den leuten...allein geht kein RVR, gehen keine PQ und Szenarios auch nicht. Sicher waren neue Server damals gut, das man zuviele gemacht war sicher ein Fehler aber das konnte man ja nicht ahnen das soviele gehen.



Nein, konnte man wirklich nicht absehen - ebenso wie den Ansturm bei der Openbeta obwohl man auf's Stück genau wußte, wieviele Keys man rausgegeben hatte. Die Deppen haben direkt neue Server nachgeschossen, statt die Caps auf den bestehenden zu erhöhen was nur nebenbei schrittweise erfolgte. Als dann die "alten" Server trotzdem noch so derbe Warteschlangen hatten - statt Chartransfer einfach mal clonen die Dinger. Habe schon zu der Zeit laut nach Transfers gebrüllt, wurde aber nur zur Sau gemacht und jetzt? Hatte Mythic/GOA oder wer auch immer diese geniale Idee nun endlich. Ich sag es mal so: Ich hab gerne angefangen und gerne wieder aufgehört.


----------



## Long_Wolf (25. November 2008)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit 40 im RvR anders? Ändert sich dann grundlegend das Spielprinzip an das sich Warhammer Online von Level 1 ab hält?
> 
> Bis auf das die Spieler mehr Fähigkeiten haben und wesentlich mehr Gesundheitspunkte....



Kurzfassung: Egal welches MMO, wer meint beurteilen zu können was ein Char alles kann/aushält wenn er nicht Mal die Hälfte des maximal möglichen Levels erreicht hat, der macht sich gelinde gesagt lächerlich. Und um auch nur annähernd abschätzen zu können was im RvR passieren kann/wird sollte man zumindest seine eigene Klasse und die bevorzugten Ziele abschätzen können. Das kannst du mit Level 16 nicht. Punkt.

Wenn du also weiterhin darauf bestehst du weisst das das RvR nicht dein Ding ist obwohl du keine Ahnung hast was dabei möglich ist und was nicht ähnelst du jemandem der einmal ein Fussballspiel afrikanischer Strassenjungen mit einem Lumpenball gesehen hat und der nun behauptet er wüsste was in der ersten Bundesliga möglich sei. Grundlegend kann man dem nicht widersprechen, aber jeder Fussballfan würde dich für so eine Aussage auslachen. Und ja der Unterschied zwischen Level 16 und Level 40 ist so gewaltig wie in oben genanntem Beispiel...


----------



## Vanhyke83 (25. November 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Kurzfassung: Egal welches MMO, wer meint beurteilen zu können was ein Char alles kann/aushält wenn er nicht Mal die Hälfte des maximal möglichen Levels erreicht hat, der macht sich gelinde gesagt lächerlich. Und um auch nur annähernd abschätzen zu können was im RvR passieren kann/wird sollte man zumindest seine eigene Klasse und die bevorzugten Ziele abschätzen können. Das kannst du mit Level 16 nicht. Punkt.
> 
> Wenn du also weiterhin darauf bestehst du weisst das das RvR nicht dein Ding ist obwohl du keine Ahnung hast was dabei möglich ist und was nicht ähnelst du jemandem der einmal ein Fussballspiel afrikanischer Strassenjungen mit einem Lumpenball gesehen hat und der nun behauptet er wüsste was in der ersten Bundesliga möglich sei. Grundlegend kann man dem nicht widersprechen, aber jeder Fussballfan würde dich für so eine Aussage auslachen. Und ja der Unterschied zwischen Level 16 und Level 40 ist so gewaltig wie in oben genanntem Beispiel...




Naja ok, ich sehe es bringt zu nichts!

Macht aber auch nichts weiter, wenn ihr Spass an Warhammer Online habt, dann habt halt Spass an Warhammer Online. Schluss aus fertig!
Das war das, worauf ich hinaus wollte und damit kann jede Seite leben.

Wenn ich mit 16 schon keine Lust mehr hab, muss auf jeden Fall irgendwas falsch gelaufen sein. Hatte ich doch in der Open Beta noch so einen Spass im RvR!!!


----------



## Mirco (25. November 2008)

Rohm schrieb:


> 1. was habt ihr alle gegen WOW? lasst doch das spiel man in ruhe und wenn dann beurteilts doch sachlich.
> fakt ist. das wow funktioniert und mio. von spielern hat-  mehr wollte blizzard gar nicht - das nennt man wirtschaft.
> 
> in WOW mag es ja viele tolle itemsüchtige" kiddies" geben. habs auch 3 jahre gespielt. bin über 30 und meine RL freunde sinds auch. sogar z.T mit kind und
> ...


zu 1:nix, spiele selber auch und wann hab ich hier mal was wie "kiddis" gesagt hmm niemals mein Bruder ist selbst en kiddy und einer der der euch alle in WOW Boxt xD

zu 2:na klar verteidige ich meine meinung und nicht war(willst mal sehn wie ich meine Mutter Verteidigen würd? nein willst nicht also stell mal hier nicht meine Mutter auf einer Ebene mit nem PC Game) und meine meinung beruht auf Fakten siehe buffed Wrahmmer Serverstatus daher nehme ich meine FAKTEN

zu 3:ja du hast recht wir sind Verwöhnt aber der großteil aber auch zu feige sich mal in nem anderem Rollenspiel zu behaupten als WOW warum meinen 70 den ich seit 3 4 Jahren spiel aufgeben und ..............................
ich könnt jetzt noch std weitermachen aber ich geb auf ihr habt rechrt und ich bin ruihg


----------



## ogrim888 (25. November 2008)

also ich finds klasse^^


----------



## Macaveli (25. November 2008)

WAR wurde so übertrieben gehyped das ist nicht mehr normal, seid mal ehrlich leute.
ich habe den fehler gemacht und mich auf diesen hype eingelassen und hab das alles mehr oder weniger geglaubt und habe meine erwartungen ziemlich hoch gesetzt, im endeffekt wurde ich sehr enttäuscht weil das spiel doch nicht so glänzte wie behauptet wurde, und ich glaube das es vielen anderen auch so geht.

anfangs war alles noch neu und interessant aber dieses gefühl verging bei mir einfach viel zu schnell, wenn ich das mit WoW vergleiche war ich von lvl 1 bis 60 bzw 70 total begeistert und gefesselt von den quests und dem gameplay allgemein usw, bei WAR waren die quests einfach zu lasch (ok ich wusste das pve keine sooo große rolle spielt) aber ich fragte mich die ganze zeit ob das wirklich schon alles war? ich meldete mich für ein szenario an, kam wieder raus gab die quests ab und meldete mich gleich wieder an usw...
open rvr bzw burgen belagern war die ersten paar male auch spannend aber ich persönlich finde ich das es zu schlecht umgesetzt wurde, das gilt auch für die szenarien aber lange rede kurzer sinn mich konnte warhammer nicht fesseln und das ist meine persönliche meinung. 
ich wollte hier keinen angreifen, und es brauch sich auch keiner angegriffen zu fühlen ich wollte einfach mal meinen senf dazu geben^^
jeder soll das spielen was er will und was ihm spass macht statt sich hier gegenseitig anzuflamen.
machts gut leute und viel spass bei War oder WoW oder hello kitty oder oder oder... usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrated4Reason (25. November 2008)

so, da der servertrans nun verfügbar ist mal die situation auf hergig: HAMMMMEEERRR!!!

hab um 13uhr eingelogt (urlaub sei dank) und keine 5mins bis das erste szenario aufging. und das auf destro seite. 

ab ca 14uhr fingen die ersten kleineren geplänkel im t4 gebiet an, was sich später dann in epische massenschlachten mit 2-3 kts auf jeder seite ausgeweitet hat...und das auf offenen felde! kein ewig lahmes gezerge in den burgmauern, sondern open RVR wie es im buche steht. hin und her, vor und zurück....so muss das sein xD 

lob an unsere ordis an dieser stelle, die sich trotz zahlenmäßiger unterlegenheit sehr gut geschlagen haben.

auf das die schlacht niemals endet und wir durch fluten aus blut stampfen mögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (25. November 2008)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine probleme mir leren servern.Habe eine 21 runenpriesterin auf dem server averland und da geht fast immer eine mänge ab.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und deswegen weisst du, wie WAR auf 40 ist?
Das erklär mir mal einer.


----------



## Aikjarto (25. November 2008)

Auf diese epischen Schlachten mit Hunderten von Spielern freu ich micht jetzt schon, ich kann es kaum erwarten in den Highend-Bereich zu kommen.
Haha, stellt euch das vor 2 Armeen stehen ishc gegenüber und dann gehts los.Das wird der Hammer!
Ach und zum Endcontent ab 40...Das Teamplay wird absofort grundlegend werden, sonst kann man Staub fressen...das wird eine grundlegende Änderung für den Endcontent geben und viel Spaß und Herausforderung bieten!
so viel dazu, seh euch dann auf dem Schlachtfeld Chaoten!


----------



## Firesign (25. November 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> WAR wurde so übertrieben gehyped das ist nicht mehr normal, seid mal ehrlich leute.
> ich habe den fehler gemacht und mich auf diesen hype eingelassen und hab das alles mehr oder weniger geglaubt und habe meine erwartungen ziemlich hoch gesetzt, im endeffekt wurde ich sehr enttäuscht weil das spiel doch nicht so glänzte wie behauptet wurde, und ich glaube das es vielen anderen auch so geht.
> 
> anfangs war alles noch neu und interessant aber dieses gefühl verging bei mir einfach viel zu schnell, wenn ich das mit WoW vergleiche war ich von lvl 1 bis 60 bzw 70 total begeistert und gefesselt von den quests und dem gameplay allgemein usw, bei WAR waren die quests einfach zu lasch (ok ich wusste das pve keine sooo große rolle spielt) aber ich fragte mich die ganze zeit ob das wirklich schon alles war? ich meldete mich für ein szenario an, kam wieder raus gab die quests ab und meldete mich gleich wieder an usw...
> ...



Übertrieben gehyped? Würde ich nicht so sagen - alle Ankündigungen wurden m. E. erfüllt. Die Grafik wurde im voraus schon
in Videos gezeigt, so dass man sich ein Bild machen konnte.

Der Vergleich mit einem Apfel und einer Birne hinkt auch, also lass es! WoW ist nunmal ein PvE MMO. Wenn Du das WoW "PvP" meinst,
dann vergiss das. Dort spielen nur Equip gegen Equip.

Das PvE ist zwar verbesserungswürdig, die PQs machen jedoch eine Menge Spaß. 

Das Dir persönlich WAR nicht gefällt, ist wirklich Dein eigenes Problem, aber bleibe dann auch sachlich!


----------



## Grimtom (25. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> also ich hab ne 32er hexenkriegerin auf middenland und werde wenns so bleibt aufhören.
> regelmäßig pvp gibts eigentlich nur in szenarien, welche meist von order gewonnen werden weil die mehr 40er haben und mehr bw's sowie mehr heiler.




Du darfst nich Warhammer die Schuld geben, dass im open RvR nix los ist !! Das sind die Spieler, die sich lieber für ein Szenario anmelden, statt sich mal mit ner Gruppe aufmachen um Keeps zu raiden.


----------



## Vandergroth (25. November 2008)

Ich denke mitlerweile auch, daß das Spielgefühl am Besten ausfällt, wenn die Server voll sind.
Ich spiele zwar auf einem relativ mittleren Server, aber es nervt teilweise schon extrem, wenn gerade ab 40 keine Szenarios mehr aufgehen und wenn doch, immer nur dasselbe...
Der PvE Content in Instanzen ist fordernd, zumindest ergeht es mir mit meinen gruppen so, daß die Bosse schon mal zeigen können, wo der Hammer eigentlich hängt.
Das Lootsystem ist relativ lahm, während dem Leveln und auch im Endcontent ist es zwar schön mal Platz 1 in der bewertung zu sein, aber leider bringt das einem nicht viel, wenn man auf 1000 Möglichen eine glatte 14 herausholt. Good bye Loot!
Ansonsten machts schon eine riesen Gaudi, und selbst, wenn man nur nach Wälzereinträgen sucht.... hab mitlerweile 1800 Einträge und es ist noch kein Ende in Sicht... Hammer!


----------



## Macaveli (25. November 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> Übertrieben gehyped? Würde ich nicht so sagen - alle Ankündigungen wurden m. E. erfüllt. Die Grafik wurde im voraus schon
> in Videos gezeigt, so dass man sich ein Bild machen konnte.
> 
> Der Vergleich mit einem Apfel und einer Birne hinkt auch, also lass es! WoW ist nunmal ein PvE MMO. Wenn Du das WoW "PvP" meinst,
> ...



du bist also der meinung das es nicht übertrieben gehypet wurde ne? dann schau dir mal alle videos  von diesem komischen typen mit der weißen brille an und dann reden wir weiter, der typ redet so als ob WAR das beste spiel aller zeiten wird und das sachen kommen die noch nie dagewesen sind usw... das empfand ich leider nicht so und viele andere auch nicht.
allein schon wie oft er in 3 minuten "awesome" und "great" sagt stinkt für mich schon sehr nach hype aber wie gesagt habs leider erst im nachhinein gecheckt.
die public quests sind echt ne nette abwechslung aber nach dem zweiten mal ist dann auch schluss weil es einfach langweilig wird, und versuch du mal wenn keine gruppe für die PQ offen ist allein voran zu kommen...
über die grafik hab ich auch nichts gesagt weil die für mich sehr gelungen ist, und ich vergleiche auch nicht WoW pvp mit WAR rvr weil ich den unterschied kenne und aus dem grund in wow kein pvp betreibe!
ich weiß ihr werdet mich jetzt steinigen aber mir auch wurscht das will ich noch loswerden, die WAR comm stellt sich immer so hin als ob sie echt die feinsten wären usw aber ihr unterscheidet euch auch nicht so sehr von der WoW comm die ihr immer beschimpft und so schlimm findet, ein blick ins forum hier genügt schon um zu verstehen was ich meine.
man kann nichts sagen ohne irgendein dummes kommentar abzukriegen.


----------



## Löwenfreund (25. November 2008)

Unterschreib ich gerne.

Wer sich als Elite fühlen möchte und dann alle diejenigen beleidigt (anders möchte ich das nicht schreiben), die zu "dumm" sind, die Größe von WAR nicht zu sehen, der gehört in den gleichen Topf, in den er die anderen werfen möchte.

Werdet bitte endlich sachlich, unterscheidet bitte Beleidigungen von Argumenten und antwortet nur auf letztere, wenn ihr bessere habt. So einfach kann es sein. Zur Zeit sehe ich keinen Unterschied in den verschiedenen "Befürwortern".


----------



## Firesign (25. November 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> du bist also der meinung das es nicht übertrieben gehypet wurde ne? dann schau dir mal alle videos  von diesem komischen typen mit der weißen brille an und dann reden wir weiter, der typ redet so als ob WAR das beste spiel aller zeiten wird und das sachen kommen die noch nie dagewesen sind usw... das empfand ich leider nicht so und viele andere auch nicht.
> allein schon wie oft er in 3 minuten "awesome" und "great" sagt stinkt für mich schon sehr nach hype aber wie gesagt habs leider erst im nachhinein gecheckt.
> die public quests sind echt ne nette abwechslung aber nach dem zweiten mal ist dann auch schluss weil es einfach langweilig wird, und versuch du mal wenn keine gruppe für die PQ offen ist allein voran zu kommen...
> über die grafik hab ich auch nichts gesagt weil die für mich sehr gelungen ist, und ich vergleiche auch nicht WoW pvp mit WAR rvr weil ich den unterschied kenne und aus dem grund in wow kein pvp betreibe!
> ...



Naja, wenn Du ein 3 Minuten Video anschaust und dann das als das Non Plus Ultra ansiehst, Dir das Game dann
holst und nicht all Deine Erwartungen, die mit einem 3! Minuten Video geweckt werden erfüllt sind... No Comment

Naja, die PQs, wenn keiner da ist, ist halt wie bei WoW das Farmen. Du kannst die Stage 1 immer alleine durchziehen,
musst dann halt 100 Mobs killen oder 200 oder mehr, damit Du im nachhinein ein schönes Item bekommst.

Ich habe nie behauptet, der "Feinste", "Beste" oder sonstwas zu sein. Übrigens habe ich WoW 2 lange Jahre gespielt,
in einer Gilde, die meistens die Server ersten auf Seiten der Ally waren bei den Boss Kills. Soll ich Dir was sagen? 
Ich vermisse deshalb WoW kein bischen, da ich nicht mehr stundenlang Gold farmen muss, wegen den Rep Kosten,
ich mehr Freizeit habe und diese Ruf und Item Farmerei (Tränke usw.) für die Instanzen nicht mehr machen muss.

Also erzähl mir nichts von WoW und dumm war mein Kommentar auch nicht, das geb ich an Dich zurück.

Viel Spaß übrigens in Nordend.


----------



## Löwenfreund (25. November 2008)

Ich merk schon, das du lange kein Wow mehr gespielt hast, obwohl du das ja hier behauptest. Gold farmen für Reparaturen. Ja kann schon sein, das das mal ein Problem vor Jahren war. Ich werf dich mal in den gleichen Topf wie den anderen, über den du dich gerade aufregst. Kein bisschen anders. Denn du weißt natürlich alles besser (nein, weißt du nicht, wirst du sicherlich gleich erzählen) und weißt natürlich genau, was der andere falsch sieht. Meinung kommt von Meinung bilden. Das die Meinung eines Anderen anders aussehen kann, als die eigene, scheint bei vielen (fast allen hier (?) ) nicht möglich zu sein. Nur die eigene Meinung ist die richtige! Weiter so!

Heute stehen wir am Abgrund. Morgen sind wir endlich einen Schritt weiter!


----------



## Firesign (25. November 2008)

Löwenfreund schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, das du lange kein Wow mehr gespielt hast, obwohl du das ja hier behauptest. Gold farmen für Reparaturen. Ja kann schon sein, das das mal ein Problem vor Jahren war. Ich werf dich mal in den gleichen Topf wie den anderen, über den du dich gerade aufregst. Kein bisschen anders. Denn du weißt natürlich alles besser (nein, weißt du nicht, wirst du sicherlich gleich erzählen) und weißt natürlich genau, was der andere falsch sieht. Meinung kommt von Meinung bilden. Das die Meinung eines Anderen anders aussehen kann, als die eigene, scheint bei vielen (fast allen hier (?) ) nicht möglich zu sein. Nur die eigene Meinung ist die richtige! Weiter so!
> 
> Heute stehen wir am Abgrund. Morgen sind wir endlich einen Schritt weiter!



Hehe, ich merk schon, Du bist der WoW Ensidia Raidleiter und musst Deine Rüstung gar nicht mehr reparieren, weil Dein Char nackt spielt.
Also ich habe Ende 2007 aufgehört aktiv WoW zu spielen und habe nicht gehört, dass es keine Rep-Kosten mehr gibt. Das die Rep-Kosten 
irgendwann mal etwas heruntergesetzt wurden ist schon uralt, aber wenn man 8-10 Stunden Raidet 3-4mal die Woche, dann sind halt mal nur für die Rep-Kosten
40-50 G locker fällig - pro Raidtag. Dabei sind die ganzen Tränke usw. gar nicht mitgerechnet.

Aber ich verzeih Dir, denn Deine Antwort ist so wirr und seltsam, dass ich denken muss Du hast meinen Text gar nicht gelesen bzw. verstanden?


----------



## davinci2k8 (26. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> 2 gründe
> 
> 1. wotlk
> 2. minen von moria
> ...



naja aber will ja nicht sagen das HdRO addon nen flopp ist WotLK aber ganz sicher, hdro spielerzahlen mit anderen zu vergleichen ist schon bissl übertrieben, das geht mit aoc oder vllt sogar mit everquest oder eve... 
will nun auch nicht deine meinung anzetteln (nein bin kein war fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eher mythic xD) 
WAR ist sicherlich noch nicht tot und denke mal es wird bei ner knappen millionen bleiben was doch ordentlich sein und ausreichen sollte für den rvr normalverbraucher...
etliche werden ihre anderen spiele weiterspielen und war nur für die schlachten benutzen die es bei den MMO Kollegen nicht ins Spiel geschafft haben, selbst wenn das so ist, hat war schon mehr erreicht als nötig, WARscheinlich aber nicht das was EA sich darunter vorgestellt hat aber naja.. 2009 incomming ... dakommt soviel wartet ab


----------



## Rogar (26. November 2008)

also ich komme von moot, dem wohl vom kräfte verhältnis schlechtesten server überhaupt!

 gestern auf middenland gechanged.

JETZT ist es das spiel was ich wollte, mehr brauch ich da wohl nimmer zu sagen.


----------

